# مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر



## mriam (1 فبراير 2007)

إعداد و تأليف
محمد الحسينى الريس

مقدمة مراجعة و تعليق
فضيلة الشيخ / معوض عوض إبراهيم فضيلة الشيخ / الحسينى مصطفى الريس
من علماء الأزهر من علماء الأزهر 

ذلك الكتاب
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد، أحمد الفعال، والأسوة الحسنة على كل حال، والرحمة المهداة الذى كان حفيا وفيا لأنبياء الله ورسله وهو يبلغ القرآن إلى البشرية حتى أخر الزمان، ورادا قاله لسوء عن المصطفين الأخيار ، كاشفا عن أقدارهم في أقوامهم منذ اصطفاهم مولاهم و أرسلهم مبشرين ومنذرين فى إعصارهم بعد أن دعا الخليل إبراهيم وهو يرفع وإسماعيل القواعد من البيت ( ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك أنت التواب الرحيم ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم انك أنت العزيز الحكيم ) (128 -129) البقرة .
وقال عيسى عليه السلام ( يا بنى إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدى من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتى من بعدى اسمه أحمد ) الصف 6 .
وقد أورد أبو نعيم فى الحلية حديثا قدسيا فيه حوار بين الله وبين موسى عليه السلام يؤكد أن "أحمد" من أسماء النبى محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. وقد صح تنويه النبى بأنه دعوة إبراهيم وبشارة عيسى ورؤيا أمه.
وهذا الكتاب خليق بأن يتحدث عن نفسه وأن نرهف له الإسماع فدوافعه جليلة وأصوله ومصادرة من الصدق والوضوح إلى استقامة المنهج ويسر العرض وسمو المقصد وشرف الغاية تؤهله لكل رعاية واهتمام. 
يصطنع الأمانة العلمية وإفساح الصدر لمن يجادلون فى الحق بعد ما تبين بقدر سكينة نفس وهو كلام بعض من انصفوا الإسلام ورسوله وشمائله من وراء الساحة ومن لم يذعنوا جهرة للحقيقة الإيمانية فى السياق الذى استهدفه "أبو احمد" وهو شهادة الكتب المقدسة باسم "أحمد" صلوات الله عليه على نحو يثير اليقين ويضاعف الثقة فى المؤلف الفاضل وجهده المستعلن فى كل سطر بل و فى كل جملة من جمل هذه الباكورة المباركة التى تمس الحاجة إليها والى أمثلها فى مواجهة ما يشغب به كثيرون على الإسلام ورسوله اليوم من أحفاد الذين حكى القرآن من أقوالهم "وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون" فصلت 26 .
و ها نحن فى الخمس الأول من القرن الخامس عشر للهجرة والقرآن يتألق نوره ويشيع شذاه وعبيره والى الأبد إن شاء الله "وما يبدىء الباطل وما يعيد" سبأ 49
ولقد انتهى أبو أحمد من رحلته البرة فى هذا الكتاب بصفحتين أوجز فيهما ما بسط وأجمل ما فصل زيادة فى تمام الإفادة به والانتفاع منه ودلالة على انه من اليقين الذى قد يتكرر الإعراب عنه فلا يزيده التكرار إلا جلاء ووضوح مراد وسطوع حجه .
و الله أسأل أن يتقبل بقبول حسن عمل "أبى أحمد" الأستاذ محمد الحسينى الريس، وأن يثبت به إيمانه ، وهو يحتسب عند ربه وحيده و ليده ( أحمد ) وأن يخلف لك و لزوجك قرة عين ، وبركه فى الدرتين الغاليتين و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل . 
الشيخ / معوض عوض إبراهيم 
ربيع الأول 1419 هـ 

الإهداء
أهدى هذا الكتاب إلى كل من يطلب الحق و يبغض الباطل و يؤمن بما جاء عن رسل الله فى حقيقة محمد r و الإيمان به و التصديق بما جاء به عن الله كما أهدى هذا الكتاب إلى روح ابني أحمد الذى كنت أمله أن يواصل بعدى ما بدأت به من التحقق فى حقيقة محمد r و ذلك من الكتب المقدسة السابقة فآثر جوار الله على جوار الناس و أختاره الله تبارك و تعالى و هو يافعا ينبض بالحياة ، كما أهدى هذا الكتاب إلى والدي الذين لهم أثر فى تربيتي و نشأتي سائلا الله أن يجعل هذا الكتاب فى ميزان حسناتي يوم أن ألقاه عز و جل.
المؤلف 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد تخيلت جمعا يحاول كل منهما مناظرة أخيه فى مسألة عقدية يهتم بها الناس جميعا على اختلاف ألوانهم وعقائدهم وديانتهم ولأهمية هذه المناظرة فقد تخيلتها وإننى أدير حوارها بين طائفتين مختلفتين وفكرتين متعارضتين وانه ليشرفنى إدارة هذا الحوار من أجل الوصول إلى الحقائق التى تظهر الطريق الصحيح إلى مرضاة الله أننى لأشكر جميع الحاضرين الذين قبلوا الحوار وقبلوا أن ينتقد عملهم وعلى سعه صدر الجميع بلا تشنج ولا عصبيه مما جعل هذا الحوار قيما لقد أدرت هذا الحوار الذى حضره مجموعه من قساوسة النصارى وعلماء المسلمين فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر فجمعت آرائهم من خلال كتبهم وجعلت هذا الحوار الذى أهديه إلى كل البشرية وإلى كل الأديان نموذجا لعدم التشنج والحوار الهادئ الذى يولد الإحساس بالاحترام المتبادل كما أهدى هذا العمل إلى والدى الذى علمنى الحوار الهادئ واحترام جميع الآراء لعلنا نستفيد من مجمل الآراء ولعل هذا الرأى المخالف يكون مصباحا يضئ لنا طريق الحق وأسأل الله أن يوفقنى إلى ما يحب و ير ضاه .
المؤلف


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حضر من أرباب الفكر قساوسة النصارى
القس / نقولا يعقوب غبريال
الأنبا / غريغوريوس
د . القس / منيس عبد النور
د . القس / لبيب ميخائيل

وأيضا فقد حضر من علماء المسلمين 
الشيخ / أحمد ديدات
البروفيسور / عبد الأحد داود ( قسيس سابق )
الشيخ / إبراهيم خليل أحمد ( قسيس سابق )
سليمان شاهد مفسر ( قسيس سابق )
المستشار / محمد عزت الطهطاوى
د/ احمد حجازى السقا
اللواء / أحمد عبد الوهاب
الشيخ /جعفر السبحانى

 والآن فليتفضل القس /نقولا يعقوب غبريال بالحديث
 شكرا لكم جميعا , تحية طيبة لكم جميعا
يدعى اخوننا المسلمون أن أسم نبيهم محمد قد ورد في الإنجيل استناداً إلى ما ورد في القرآن ( و إذ قال عيسى بن مريم يا بنى إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقاً لما بين يدي من التوراة و مبشراً برسول يأتى من بعدي أسمه أحمد )(1) و قالوا إن معنى باراكليت اليونانية الواردة في الإنجيل أحمد و أحمد و محمد سيان، و بعضهم يدعى إن الإنجيل مبدل لأن هذه البشارة ليست فيه الآن، مع أنها لا تزال مدونة كما كانت في أيام محمد في اللغة اليونانية و لكن مـا فهمه القرآن من الكلمة المقصودة في الآية في غير محله، لأن الكلمة في اليونانية هكذا IIAPAKAHTOE و ليست هكذا IIEPIKAHTOE و بالحروف الإفرنجية هكذا PARACLETOS و ليست PERICLETOS تعريبها باراكليتس و ليست بركليتوس فالأولى معناها المُعزى و الثانية المشهور و المحمود .
و هذه الآية لم تزل في الإنجيل برهاناً على أنه لم يتغير. و لنرجع الآن إلى إيراد الآيات التي فيها لفظة الباراكليت لنفهم معناها من القرائن، و لنرى هل يصح أن تنسب إلى عهد محمد كما يدعى إخواننا المسلمون ؟
أولاً :
قول المسيح " و أنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزياً باراكليت آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد، روح الحق، الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله، لأنه لا يراه و لا يعرفه، و أما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم و يكون فيكم "(2).
ثانياً :
قول المسيح " و متى جاء المعزى الباراكليت الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الأب، روح الحـق الذي من عند الأب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي "(3) .
ثالثا :
قول المسيح " لأنه إن لم أنطق لا يأتيكم المعزى باراكليت و لكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم و متى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية و على بر و على دينونة"(4). 
رابعا :
" و فيما هـو ( المسيح ) مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم، بل ينتظروا موعد الأب الذي سمعتموه منى، لأن يوحنا ( يحيى) عمد بالماء، و أما أنتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير"(5).
1 - سورة الصف، الآية (6) 3 - إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 26) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا (1 : 4 – 5)
2-   إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 16 – 17) 4 - إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 7 – 8) 
خامساً :
" و لما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معا بنفس واحدة. و صار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة و ملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين. و ظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار و استقرت على كل واحد منهم. و امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس و إبتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا "(1).
لا يخفى أن المسيح كان معلم الحواريين مدة إقامته بينهم، و كان مرشدا و معزيا لهم و مدافعا عنهم حتى تعلقت قلوبهم به، و هو سابق علمه عرف أن فراقه بواسطة الموت سيحزنهم جدا. و تحقق أنهم في حاجة إلى مساعدة سماوية للتقوية و الإرشاد و التعزية بعد فراقه، لذلك سبق فوعدهم بالروح القدس المعزى الآخر، كما رأيت في الآيات السالفة الذكر و بعد إنعام النظر في هذه الآيات يتضح لنا أن الشخص الموعود به لا يمكن أن يكون محمدا نبي المسلمين لأسباب تراها في نفس الآيات : أن الموعود به غير ذي جسم "روح الحق" لذلك لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه و هذا الوصف لا يصدق على محمد لأنه ذو جسم و قد رآه العالم المؤمن و الكافر.
أن الموعود به جاء ليمكث مع الحواريين إلى الأبد "ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد" و هذا أيضا لا يصدق على محمد، لأنه لم يأت في زمن الحواريين، و لم يمكث في العالم أو معهم إلى الأبد.
أن الموعود به كان وقتئذ مع الحواريين "لأنه ماكث معكم" و هذا أيضا لا يصدق على محمد لأنه لم يكن مع الحواريين.
أن المسيح أوصى الحواريين " أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا " ذاك المعزى الروح القدس، و هم إطاعة لأمر سيدهم (و المسلمون يعتقدون أن الحواريين طائعون) انتظروا عشرة أيام في أورشليم حتى جاء ذلك المُعزى " و امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس " و هذا أيضا لا يصدق على محمد، و إلا كان يجب على الحواريين أن ينتظروا في أورشليم نحو ستمائة سنة إلى مجيء محمد، و أنى لهم هذا العمر. و خصوصا أن المسيح وعدهم بإرسـال هذا الروح المعزى على عجل ، و إلا فليس من فائدة للتعزية و هم موتى ، فتعزية لهم قال : "و أما أنتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير"(2).
و لست أظن أن الأخ المسلم يريد أن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الذى أرسل محمدا ، لأن الآيات السالفة تبين أن المسيح هو الذى أرسل الروح المعزى. فإن كان ذلك كذلك فلنا معه بحث لآخر، فيه يضطر أن يسلم بألوهية المسيح المرسل، لأن محمدا كان يدعى أنه رسول الله
1 – أعمال الرسل (2 : 1 – 4)
2 – أعمال الرسل (1 : 5)

فتأمل ؟ الله أسأل أن يهب أخى المسلم هذا الروح القدس كما وهب الحواريين، كى يرشده إلى الحق و يهديه سواء السبيل، و ينير ذهنه ليعرف الغت من السمين(1). و شكرا لكم جميعا.
 شكرا للقس نقولا و الآن فليتفضل د / القس لبيب ميخائيل .
 شكرا لكم جميعا .
المعزى الذى تحدث عنه المسيح لتلاميذه، لم يكن نبيا آتيا بعده، وإنما كان الروح القدس كما أوضح له المجد بفمه المبارك قائلا " وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الأب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم "(2). 
فالمسيحيون لم ينتظروا نبيا آخر يأتى بعد المسيح، بل كان رجاؤهم ومازال فى عودة المسيح ثاني بعد صعوده إلى السماء كما وعدهم " وها أنا أتى سريعا وأجرتى معى لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله "(3).
ولذا فإن صلاة المسيحيين الحقيقيين فى كل العصور تركزت فى الكلمات " آمين. أيها الرب يسوع "(4) وهى آخر كلمات اختتم بها سفر الرؤيا(5)، أخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس و شكرا لكم جميعا على حسن استماعكم لى.
 شكرا للقس لبيب والآن فليتفضل القس منيس عبد النور .
تحيه لكم جميعا وكماله للبحث السابق نقول من هو هذا المعزي ؟
(1) " المعزي " وفي اليونانية " باراكليت" تعني " المؤيد " أو " الوكيل " ولقب " المؤيد والوكيل " لا يصح إسنادهما إلى مخلوق، لأنهما من ألقاب الله .
(2) لم تستعمل كلمة الباراكليت " المعزي " في أسفار العهد الجديد إلا للدلالة علي الروح القدس راجع ( يوحنا 14 : 16 ، 17 : 26 ، 15 : 26 ، 16 :13 ) وجاءت أيضا للتلميح إلي المسيح ( يوحنا 14 : 16 ، 1 يوحنا 2: 1 )
(3) لا يمكن أن يكون الباراكليت ( حسبما ورد في هذه الآيات ) إنسانا ذا روح وجسد، بل هو روح محض غير منظور، روح الحق الذي عندما قال المسيح عنه انه يأتي، كان ( أي الروح ) حينئذ ماكثا مع التلاميذ ( يوحنا 15 : 26 , 16 : 17 )
(4) إن الذي يرسل " الباراكليت " هو المسيح ( يوحنا 15 :26 ، 16 : 17 )
(5) عمل الروح القدس أن يبكت علي الخطية ، وجوهر الخطية عدم الإيمان بالمسيح ( يوحنا 16 : 9 )
(6) قيل عن الروح القدس انه متي جاء يمجد المسيح ولا يمجد نفسه، لأنه يأخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنا ( يوحنا 16 : 14 و 15 )
1 - مباحث المجتهدين (ص ص 107 – 111) 3 - الرؤيا (22 : 12) 5 – هل المسيح هو الله (ص 209)
2 - إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26) 4 - الرؤيا (22 : 20)
(7) قيل عن الباراكليت انه سيسكن في قلوب المسيحيين الحقيقيين ( يوحنا 16 : 14 قابل 1 كورنثوس 6 : 19 ورومية 8 : 9 )
(8) وعد المسيح أن الروح القدس يجب أن ينزل من السماء علي التلاميذ بعد صعوده بأيام قليلة (يوحنا 14 :26 ) وأمرهم أن لا يباشروا خدماتهم كرسل حتى يحل عليهم الروح القدس ( متي 28 : 19 , 20 وأعمال 1 : 25 ) وبناء علي أمره مكثوا في أورشليم إلي أن تم هذا الوعد ( انظر لوقا 24 : 49 وأعمال 1 : 4 و 8 و 2 : 1 - 36 ) .
فهل تظنون أن مراد المسيح أن ينتظر تلاميذه بدون أن يمارسوا عملهم حتى يجيء نبي بعده؟ هذا محال وعليه فالنبوة هنا تشير إلي ما حدث يوم الخمسين بعد صعود المسيح بأيام قليلة ( انظر أعمال الرسل 2 ) ومن بعد ذلك الوقت نالت جماعة الرسل قوة فائقة وحكمة واسعة و جالوا يكرزون بالإنجيل في الأرض كلها وشكرا لكم جميعا لعلكم تصلون إلي الحقيقة شكرا(1) 
شكرا للدكتور / القس منيس عبد النور وعلي الإضافات القيمة 0
والآن فليتفضل الأنبا غريغوريوس بالحديث 

شكرا لكم جميعا والي جميع الحاضرين أن حديث كل من القس /نقولا و القس / منيس لهو حديث شامل ولا أضيف سوي اختصارا بسيط وهو أن روح الحق هو " الروح القدس " وليس محمد بناء علي تحقيق وعد المسيح لتلاميذه ورسله وحوارييه عنه في يوم الخمسين ، كما أورده سفر أعمال في إصحاحه الثاني وشكرا لكم(2) 0
 شكرا للسادة القساوسة والآن هل أحد من الجمهور الحاضر يضيف شيء علي ما قاله القساوسة فليتفضل 0
وقام أحد الجمهور من الحاضرين وتقدم إلي الميكرفون وبدأ بالحديث
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أنني أتفق مع ما قاله القساوسة وأنه حسب النص فان النبي " محمد " لم يرسله الله ( الأب ) باسم يسوع، بل أرسله باسمه، باسم الحق، ولم يرسله يسوع بل أرسله رب العالمين، ولم يرسله لتمجيد يسوع وأخذ كلامه ونشر رسالته، بل لتمجيد الله وهداية البشر وتطهرهم من دنس الشرك والخطيئة وهذا واضح من أدني تتبع للنص وهل يمكن ألا يراه العالم ولا يعرفه وان لم يقبله كما عبر أول النص ؟
فالمراد من روح الحق هو الروح القدس الذي يدعي تلامذته أنه عليه السلام أخبرهم بأنه سيقيم معهم ويكون فيهم وسيظهر عليهم بعد ذهابه من العالم فما رآه البعض غير صحيح من أن الباراكليت هو محمد(3) وشكرا لكم جميعا.
 والآن أجد أحد الجالسين يطلب أن يشارك معنا فى هذا الحوار فليتفضل
1 – شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس (ص ص 402 – 403) 3 – المسيح بين القرآن و الإنجيل (ص 182)
2 – اللقاء بين الإسلام و النصرانية (ص ص 18 – 22)
شكرا لكم لو رجعنا إلى قاموس الكتاب المقدس تحت أشراف نخبه من أساتذة الكتاب المقدس 27 من صفوه علماء الكتاب المقدس إذا رجعنا إلى كلمه (مُعز ): ( يوحنا 14 : 16 و 15 : 26 و 16 : 7) هو الروح القدس. ولم ترد إلا فى إنجيل يوحنا والكلمة الأصلية اليونانية " براكليتيس " وتعنى " معز" و " معين " و " شفيع " و " محام " وتشير إلى عمل الروح القدس لأجلنا(1) هذا ما قاله قاموس الكتاب المقدس وشكرا لكم جميعا.

 شكرا لجميع الحاضرين وجميع المتكلمين والآن جاء دور علماء المسلمين ولنبدأ بالشيخ / أحمد ديدات حيث طلب العلماء الأفاضل تقديمه عليهم فليتفضل الشيخ / أحمد ديدات بالحديث 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وإذ قال عيسي بن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد "(2)صدق الله العظيم السيد الرئيس السادة الأعزاء إن المسلم يحتار لغرور و عناد المسيحي و الرؤيا الضيقة التي تمنعه من أن يرى الضوء في المصباح الذي في يديه من أن يستمع إلى صوت الضمير لكي يتعرف على الحقيقة فيما سبق و بالمقابل فإن المسيحيين يحتارون و يندهشون لغلظة قلوب اليهود و عنادهم(3) فتذكروا أنه حتى القرن السادس من التقويم المسيحي حينما كان محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم يرتل كلام الله الذي أوحى به إليه لم يكن الإنجيل قد ترجم بعد إلى اللغة العربية و لم يكن يستطيع أن يعرف كبشر أنه كان ينجز و يحقق ما تفوه به سلفه عيسى عليه السلام إلى أبعد مدى(4). لقد بشر الإنجيل برسولنا الأعظم فإذا نظرنا إلى اسم وجدناهما يعنيان أحمد و محمد تعنى موضع الثناء و الحمد و هي تترجم في اللغة اليونانية دائما بكلمة بيريكليتوس و إنجيل يوحنا حاليا في الآيات 14 : 16 ، 15 : 26 ، 16 : 7 يستخدم كلمة COMFORTES ( معزى ) من النسخة الإنجليزية كترجمة للكلمة اليونانية باراكليتوس و التي تعنى شفيع أو مدافع و هو الشخص الذي يدعى لمساعدة آخر أو صديق رحيم أكثر مما تعنى معزى والأساتذة المتخصصون في اللاهوت يقولون إن باراكليتوس هي تحريف في القراءة للكلمة الأصلية بيركليتوس، وفى القول الأصلى ليسوع المسيح فيه تنبؤ لنبينا أحمد بالاسم وحتى لو قرأنا باراكليتوس فإنها تدل على النبي الكريم الذي كان رحيما بكل الخلائق(5). و من فضلك عدد ضمائر " هو " he’s المستخدمة لوصف الباراكليت :
Hom brit when he the spirit of truth is come, he will guide you into all truth for he shall not speak of himself, but what so ever he shall hear that shall he speak and he will show you things to come.
ستجدهم سبعة ضمائر مذكرة في جملة واحدة . لا توجد آية أخرى في الـ 66 سـفرا لإنجيل
1 – قاموس الكتاب المقدس (ص 626) 4 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 31 – 32)
2 – سورة الصف (الآية 6) 5 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 38)
3 – محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 24 – 25)
البروتستانت أو الـ 73 سفرا لإنجيل الكاثوليك بها سبعة ضمـائر مـذكرة و سـوف توافقني أن كل هذه الضمائر المذكرة من آية واحدة لا يمكن أن تدل على GHOST ( شبح أو طيف أو روح ) سواء كان مقدسا أم لا(1). 
عندما نوقشت في هذه النقطة الخاصة بالسبعة ضمائر المذكورة في آية واحدة من الإنجيل في مناظرة في الهند بين المسلمين و المبشرين المسيحيين غيرت النسخة الأردية من الإنجيل و هو خداع معتاد من المبشرين خاصة في اللغات الإقليمية. آخر حيلة عثرت عليها في الإنجيل باللغة الإفريقية في هذه الآية موضع البحث فقد غيروا كلمة معزى ( مساعد COMFORTER ) إلى كلمة وسيط ( MEDIATOR ) و أقحموا فيها جملة الروح القدس و هي التي لم يجرأ أي دارس إنجيلي في إقحامها إلى النسخ الإنجليزية المتعددة لا و لا حتى جماعة شهود يهوا. و هكذا يصنع المسيحيون كلمات الله(2). إذا رجعنا إلى الكلمة ( الروح القدس في الأصل اليوناني " بنيوما PENUMA ". و معناها النفس أو الروح أو الغاز أو الهواء و لا توجد كلمة واحدة منفصلة للتعبير عن الروح في الكتب المقدسة اليونانية، و بالنسبة لمحرري نسخة الملك جيمس و التي تسمى أيضا النسخة المرجع و نسخة الرومان الكاثوليك أعطوا أفضلية لكلمة GHOST بمعني الطيف أو الشبح بدلا من كلمة SPIRIT بمعني الروح عندما يترجمون كلمة PENUMA اليونانية(3) ويمكن أن نلاحظ أن أي دارس إنجيلي من أي مستوي لم يحاول أن يوازن أو يقارن في المعني بين كلمة باراكليتوس في النسخ الأصلية اليونانية وبين الطيف القدسي HOLY GHOST ونستطيع الآن أن نقول بكل ثقة وبدون تردد أنه إذا كان المعزي أو المساعد هو الروح القدسي أو الإلهي إذا فان الروح القدسي أو الإلهي هو النبي القدسي أو الإلهي ونحن كمسلمين نقر ونؤمن بأن أي نبي مرسل من قبل الله عز وجل هو نبي قدسي وبدون أي خطيئة(4) أن يوحنا الذي ينسب إليه الإنجيل وكتب ثلاث رسالات هي أيضا أجزاء من الإنجيل المسيحي استخدم تعبير الروح الإلهي للدلالة علي النبوة الإلهية " أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلي العالم "(5).
وفي استطاعتك أن تلاحظ أن كلمة استخدمت هنا مرادفة لكلمة النبي، الروح الحقيقي هو النبي الحقيقي والروح المزيف هو النبي المزيف(6). لكن القديس يوحنا لم يتركنا معلقين في الهواء لكي نخمن الحق من الباطل ولكن أعطانا اختبارا حاسما للتعرف علي النبي الحق. فيقول " 
1 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 89 – 90) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا (4 : 1)
2 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 90 – 91) 6 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 48 – 49)
3 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 44 – 45) 
4 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص ص 47 – 48)
بهذا تعرفون روح الله كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله "(1).
وتبعا لكلمات يوحنا التفسيرية السابقة فمعني روح مرادفة لكلمة نبي وعلي هذا فمعني روح الله في الآية هي نبي الله ومعني كل روح هو كل نبي(2).
وبذلك يكون المساعد أو المعزي المذكور في إنجيل يوحنا لا يمكن أن يكون هو الروح القدسي (HOLY GHOST) لأن المسيح عليه السلام قال " وأنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلي الأبد "(3) أنني أحب أن أو كد هنا علي كلمة " آخر " من الآية معناها شخص بخلاف الأول شخص إضافي ولكن من نفس النوع وان كان يختلف بوضوح عن الشخص الأول0
من إذا هو المعزي الأول ؟(4)
لكن المعزي الموعود يمكث معكم إلي الأبد أنها معجزه القرآن 0

شروط قدوم المعزي : -
المعزي ليس هو الروح القدس بكل تأكيد لأن قدوم المعزي له شروط لا تنطبق علي الروح القدس كما نلاحظ من النبؤة " لكن أقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم أن أنطلق ، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم "(5) إذا لم أذهب لا يأتي ولكن إذا ذهبت أرسله(6) أما الروح القدس كان يساعد عيسي عليه السلام في وظائفه وواجباته الدينية - الروح القدس كان يساعد الحواريين أيضا في مهامهم التبشيرية الوعظية والانتقالية ، وان كان لا يزال عندكم شك في مفهوم وظيفة الروح القدس ارجوا أن تقرؤوا هذه الآية" فقال لهم يسوع أيضا سلام لكم كما أرسلني الأب أرسلكم أنا ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم أقبلوا الروح القدس"(7)(8) إذا حاولتم فهم النبوءة موضع الدراسة بطريقة محايدة مع تشديد النطق علي الضمائر الواردة في النبوءة فسوف توافقني بدون أي شك أن المعزي القادم يجب أن يكون رجلا وليس روحا. " وأما متي جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلي جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم ( هو ) بأمور آتيه "(9)، " ذاك ( روح الحق ) يمجدني (عيسي) لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم "(10)، " ومتي جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الأب روح الحق الذي من عند الأب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي "(11)(12) ملايين المسلمين اليوم يؤمنون بعيسي عليه السلام كأحد أولي العزم من الرسل انهم يؤمنون أنـه المسيح ويؤمـنون
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (4 : 2) 7 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 58)
2 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 50) 8 - إنجيل يوحنا (20 : 21 : 22) 
3 - إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 16) 9 - إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 13)
4 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 51) 10 - إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 14)
5 - إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 7) 11 - إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 16) 
6 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 56) 12 - محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 105)
بميلاده المعجز و الذي لا يؤمن به الكثير من المسيحيين من الأساقفة منهم و يؤمنون بمعجزاته الكثيرة بمـا فيها إحيــاء الموتى بإذن الله ويشفي الأعمى والمجزوم بإذن الله(1).
لا أطيل عليكم كثيرا فالمطلوب من المسيحيين الحياد في فهمهم لهذه النقاط السابقة . وأخيرا اشكر الجميع علي سعه الصدر والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
والآن جاء دور سليمان شاهد مفسر فليتفضل 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أيها السادة الأفاضل أن هذا البحث لهو من الاهتمامات التي دفعتني لأن أشهر إسلامي يعتقد بعض العلماء أن ما قاله عيسي بلغته الآرامية، أقرب إلى الكلمة اليونانية PERIKLYTOS التي تقابلها كلمة " محمد " في العربية، وقد ثبت أن ثمة حالات كثيرة مماثلة في العهد الجديد، حلت فيها كلمة محل أخري، أضف علي ذلك أن هناك احتمال آخر، وهو أن الكلمة كانت PERIKLTOS ، ثم أغفل الكتبة إحداهما لتشابههما الشديد مع الأخرى وقربها المكاني منها، وإذا صح هذا الغرض، فسيكون معني النص اليوناني " فيعطيكم معزيا آخر، محمد" بدلا من " فيعطيكم معزيا آخر " وقد ظهرت مثل تلك الأخطاء في كتابة أناجيل العهد الجديد لعدم وجود مسافات بين الحروف في النص اليوناني، وذلك قد ينتج عنه أن تغفل عين الكاتب كلمة تشبه أخرى أو تقاربها فى المكان(2) أما بالنسبة لكلمة " روح " التي وردت في هذا الموضوع أن النبي القادم سيكون من جنس البشر، ففي أناجيل العهد الجديد أطلقت هذه الكلمة أيضا على من يتلقى الوحي الإلهي، وعلى من يمتلك القدرة على الاتصال الروحي وبناء على ذلك " روح الحق " هو ذلك الشخص الذى لديه قوى اتصال روحيه، أى ذلك الشخص الذى يتلقى الوحي الإلهي، والذي يتميز بأنه مكرس للحق كليتا في حياته وسلوكه وشخصيته(3) وأن عيسي عليه السلام قد ذكر أن ذلك النبي سوف يكشف عن أمور يجهلها عيسي نفسه، ولو كان عيسى قد جاء " بجميع الحق " لما كانت هناك حاجة لأن يأتى نبى من بعده يحل للناس " جميع الحق " أن " المعزى " سيكون مثل عيسى، بشرا نبيا، وليس روحا. يقدم لنا النص اليونانى الإجابة الواضحة على ذلك السؤال لأنه يستخدم كلمه allon وهى مفعول به مذكر من كلمه allos التى معناها " آخر من نفس النوع " أما الكلمة التى معناها ” آخر من نفس مغاير " فهى hetenos وهى غير مستخدمة فى النص اليونانى، و هذا يحسم المسألة ، فسيكون " المعزى " إذن " آخر من نفس النوع "، أى مثل عيسى وموسى الذى قال " مثلى " أى بشر وليس روح ويمكننا أن نرسم معالم الصورة التى يبرزها لنا العهد الجديد ، ونتوصل إلى شكل واضح ومحدد لذلك الرسول الذى ابرز سماته أنه :
1 – يأتى بعد أن تنتهى رسالة عيسى .
1 – محمد r الخليفة الطبيعى للمسيح (ص 106) 3 – عيسى عليه السلام رسول الإسلام (ص 34)
2 – عيسى عليه السلام رسول الإسلام (ص 33)
2 - رحمة ونصحا لبنى آدم " معزى " paraclete و لذلـك سيعـرف بأنه " محمد " الشخص المعزى " periclyte "
3 - يشتهر بالصدق .
4 - يبلغ " جميع الحق" . 
5 – يظل لعهده أثر يبقى .
6 - يمجد عيسى ( يوحنا 14 : 16 ، 17 - 16 : 13 )(1) وآخر دعونا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 شكرا لسليمان شاهد .
 والآن البروفيسور / عبد الأحد داود فليتفضل بالحديث .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. لقد قام الأستاذ الفاضل الشيخ أحمد ديدات بشرح قضيه أن "المعزى" ليس " الروح القدس " وأثبت أنه شخص وليس شبح وكذلك سليمان شاهد ولكنى أكمل البحث من وجهه نظرى الخاصة الإنجيل الرابع فهو مثل أى كتاب أو سفر آخر من العهد الجديد، فقد كتب باليونانية وليس بالآرامية التى كانت اللغة الوطنية لعيسى وتلاميذه ما هى الكلمة أو الاسم الذى استعمله عيسى فى لغته الأصلية و التى نقلها الإنجيل الرابع بلفظ " البرقليط أو الفرقليط " ثم ترجمت إلى " المعزى " فى جميع نسخ ذلك الإنجيل والآن نتقدم لنعرى وندحض الخطأ النصرانى حول " الفرقليط " وسأحاول أن أبرهن فى هذه الحلقة أن الفرقليط كما تعتقد الكنائس النصرانية ليس هو الروح القدس ولا تعنى كلمة " الفرقليط " المعزى أو الشفيع، وبعد ذلك أبين بوضوح أن الكلمة التى تعنى أحمد بمعنى الأشهر والأكثر حمدا وشهرة هى ليست باراكليت paraclete، بل هى بيروكليت.
1-   الروح القدس موصوف فى العهد الجديد بأنه شئ آخر غير شخصى إن دراسة دقيقة للعبارات التالية فى العهد الجديد سوف تقنع القراء أن الروح القدس ليس هو " الأقنوم " الثالث للثالوث كما أنه ليس شخصية مستقلة، ولذلك فهذا الفرق الأساسى بين الأمرين حجة قاطعة ضد الافتراض بأنهما نفس الشخص.
( أ ) " فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة فكم بالأحرى الأب الذى فى السماء يعطى الروح القدس للذين يسألونه "(2) يقال إن الروح القدس " هبة من الله ".
(ب) " ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذى من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله"(3) يوصف هذا " الروح القدس " بصيغه المجد " الذى لا هو مؤنث ولا مذكر " الروح من الله ويذكر القديس بولس بوضوح أنه كما أن الروح التى فـى الإنسان تجعله يعرف الأشـياء
1 – عيسى عليه السلام رسول الإسلام (ص ص 37 – 39) 3 – سفر الكورنثيين الأول (2/12)
2 – إنجيل لوقا (11/13) 





التى تخصه، فإن روح الله تجعل الإنسان يعرف الأشياء التى تخصه، يعرف الأشياء الإلهية ( حيث أن روح المرء هى التى تمكنه من معرفة ذاته كذلك فإن روح الله تمكن المرء من معرفة الأمور الإلهية)(1) و بالتالى فإن الروح القدس هنا ليس هو الله ولكنه منفذ أو طريق أو وسيط يختص الله بواسطته من يشاء من عباده بالتعليم والتنوير والإلهام.
(ج) مرة أخرى ( أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم الذى لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم )(2) نقرأ أن عباد الله الأتقياء يطلق عليهم " هيكل الروح القدس " تلك التسمية التى " تقلدها من الله " وهنا مرة أخرى دليل على أن الروح الإلهي ليس شخصا أو ملاكا ولكنه كلمة الله أو قداسة الله أو قوة الله ودينه.
(د) فى الرسالة الموجهة إلى الرومان ( وأما أنتم فلستم فى الجسد بل فى الروح إن كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم)(3) فإن هذه الروح نفسها التى " تعيش " داخل المؤمنين بشيء " روح الله " و "روح المسيح " بالتناوب وفى هذه العبارة فإن الروح تعنى ببساطة الإيمان ودين الله الحقيقى الذى نادى به عيسى وبالتأكيد فإن هذه الروح لا يمكن أن تعنى المثل الأعلى النصرانى للروح القدس أى " ثالث الثلاثة الأخير " أما بالنسبة للروح القدس فى معادلة فهو ليس شخصا أو روح فرد، بل وسيلة أو قوة أو قدرة الله التى يولد بها الإنسان أو يهدى إلى الدين والى معرفة إله واحد.
ماذا يقول الآباء النصارى الأولون عن الروح القدس.
(أ) يفهم هرماس ( التثنية 5 : 5 -6 ) أن الروح القدس يعنى العنصر الإلهي فى المسيح.
(ب) جوستين المسمى بالشهيد ( 100 - 167 م ) وتيفيلس يفهمان أن الروح القدس تعنى أحيانا نوعا غريبا من إظهار الكلمة وأحيانا صفة الهبة. ولكن لا تعنى شخصا إلهيا أبدا.
(ج) يقول أثيناغوراس (110 - 180 م ) إن الروح القدس هى فيض من الله يأتى منه ويعود إليه كأشعة الشمس ، ويقول أيرينايوس ( 130 - 202 م ) إن الروح القدس والابن خادمان لله. وإن الملائكة يخضعون لهما. والفرق الشاسع بين الإيمان والمفاهيم لهذين الأولين عن الروح القدس أوضح من أن يحتاج إلى أى تعليق.
وخلاصه القول يمكننا أن نفهم أن الروح القدس ما لم توصف بصورة محددة كشخصية. أنها قوة الله ونعمته وعطاؤه وعمله وإلهامه .
ونعود إلى شرح للفرقليط فالهجاء للكلمة هى ( parakiytos ) وقد جعلتها كتابات الكنسية تعنى " شخص يدعى للمساعدة ،محام ، وسيط " ( القاموس اليونانى - الفرنسى ) تأليف "إسكندر " لكن البديهى أن الكلمة اليونانية التى تقابل مـعنى المـعزى ليـست ( باراكليتوس
1 – سفر الكورنثيين 2 (11/12) 3 – رسالة بولس (8/9)
2 - سفر الكورنثيين الأول (6/19) 
paraklytos) بل ( بارا كالونparakalon ) وقد وردت هذه الكلمة الأخيرة فى الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية مقابل كلمة ( مناحيم ) العبرية التى تعنى ( معزى ) ( انظر سفر مراثى إرميا 1 : 2 ،9 ، 16 ، 17 ، 21 ..الخ )، وهناك كلمة يونانية أخرى مرادفة لكلمة (معزى) وهى باريجوريتس (parygorytys ) مشتقة من ( أنا أعزى ) أما المعنى الأخر وهو ( الوسيط أو المحامى ) الذى تعطيه الأدبيات الكنسية لكلمة برقليط فإن الكلمة اليونانية (بارا كالون parakalon ) أيضا وليس ( باراكليتوس paraklytos ) هى التى تؤدى معنى مشابها لذلك حيث أن الكلمة ( parakalon ) مشتقة من فعل باراكالو( parakaloo ) الذى يعنى "ينادى، يدعو، يحث، يعزى، يرجو، يناشد " وهناك أيضا كلمة sunegorus اليونانية التى تعنى ( الوسيط ) أو ( الشفيع ) ولقرون طويلة كتب الأوروبيون واللاتينيون الجهلة اسم Muhammad على أنه Mahomet وأسم Mushi على أنه Moses فهل من عجب أن يكون أحد الرهبان النصارى أو النساخين قد حرف اسم ( أحمد periqlytos ) إلىparaklytos ؟ 
ذلك أن أحمد يعنى ( الأشهر ، أو الجدير بالحمد ) ؟
أما الكلمة المحرفة فهى تعنى العار لأولئك الذين جعلوها تحمل معنى المعزى أو المحامى منذ ثمانية عشر قرنا .
إن النص قبل التحريف هكذا " وسوف أذهب إلى الأب وهو سيرسل لكم رسولا آخر ( أو الرسول الأخير ) سيكون اسمه " البرقليطوس" لكى يبقى معكم إلى الأبد " وبالكلمات التى أضيفت، يعود تواضع عيسى الذى سلب منه، كما نتعرف على طبيعة " البرقليطوس " وسبق أن رأينا أن " البرقليط " ليس بالروح القدس، أى أنه ليس شخصا إلهيا، ولا هو جبريل، أو أى ملاك آخر ويبقى الآن أن نثبت أن البرقليط أو " البرقليطوس" لا يمكن أن يكون معزيا ولا محاميا أو وسيطا عن الله والبشر أن " البرقليط " ليس هو " المعزى " ولا " الوسيط " ولقد أظهرنا بوضوح استحالة العثور على معنى " العزاء " أو " الوساطة " والمسيح لم يستخدم كلمة " paraqalon " " باراكالون" ، يضاف إلى ذلك أنه من ناحية دينية وأخلاقية، فإن فكرة التعزية أو الوساطة ليست مقبولة.
وبعد أن أثبتنا أن البرقليطوس المذكور في إنجيل القديس يوحنا لا يعني ولا يمكن أن يعني "المعزي أو المحامي أو أي شيء البتة " وأن الكلمة صورة مشوهة عن كلمة أخرى برقليطي periqlytos ، بعد أن فعلنا ذلك نرجو أن نتابع مسيرتنا في مناقشة هذا الأمر وإبراز أهميته الحقيقية . إن كلمة برقليطوس تعني من الناحية اللغوية البحتة " الأمجد والأشهر والمستحق المديح " ، وإنني أتناول قاموس الإسكندر الإغريقي بالفرنسية حيث يفسر كلمة periqleitos فيقول هذا الاسم المركب مكون من مقطعين الأول ( peri ) والثاني (kleitos) وهذا مشتق من التمجيد أو الثناء والاسم الذي أكتبه بالحروف الإنجليزية وهو " periqleitos " أو " periqlytos " يعني بالضبط ما يعنيه اسم احمد باللغة العربية أي المشهور والممجد. والصعوبة الوحيدة التي ينبغي حلها والتغلب عليها هي اكتشاف الاسم السامي الأصلي الذي استخدمه عيسي المسيح إما بالعبرية أو الآرامية فإن الصيغة الآرامية لابد أنها كانت " مْحَاَمْداً" أو " حَميداً " و ذلك لتتناسب مع كلمة " محمد " العربية أو " أحمد " و البرقليط اليونانية لا يوجد أدنى شك أن المقصود " بالبرقليط " هو محمد أى أحمد - فالاسمان لهما نفس الدلالة بالضبط، واحد باليونانية و الآخر بالعربية، لهما معنى واحد هو " الأشهر أو أكثر حمداً " ورأينا أن ترجمة الكلمة إلي ‎‎ " معُز " أو " محام " مستحيلة وخاطئة والصيغة المركبة لبراقلون " paraquion " مشتقة من الفعل المؤلف من " para-qulo " بينما " periqlyte" مشتقة من " peri-qlue " والفرق واضح كل الوضوح فلنفحص علامات ال " periqlyte " التى لا توجد إلا فى أحمد ومحمد من الواضح تماما فى وصف الإنجيل الرابع أن برقليط اسم شخص محدد المعالم وروح مقدسة مخلوقة، ستأتى جسما بشريا، لتؤدى العمل الهائل المحدد لها من قبل الله، ذلك العمل الذى لم يقم به أو ينجزه قط أحد من الأنبياء بما فيهم موسى وعيسى وغيرهما أنه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم النبيين والمرسلين(1) وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
شكرا للبروفيسور / عبد الأحد داود 
وحقا بحثا مختلف كل الاختلاف فى طبيعته 
 والآن المستشار / محمد عزت الطهطاوى فليتفضل .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين أما بعد فشكرا لكم جميعا وعلى إنصاتكم لكل ما قيل وهذا أن دل فأنه يدل على حبكم لمعرفة الحقيقة التى يمكن أن نصل إليها جميعا، لن أكرر إثبات أصل كلمه باركليتوس أو أنها تعنى ( أحمد ) ولا إثبات أن الباركليتوس ليس الروح القدس وإنما هنا سوف نرد على نقاط أثارها القساوسة أن روح الحق ليس هو روح القدس كما تزعم النصارى لأن روح الحق إنسان وله صفة السمع ( فلا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ) كما جاء فى قوله ( كما يخبر عن الأمور الآتية فى المستقبل وذلك عن طريق سماعها من قبل الله )(2).
وهذا الوصف لا ينطبق إلا على نبى الإسلام ( محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ كان لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، وكان يبلغ رسالته وكلام الله عن طريق ما يسمعه من الوحي الذى يأتيه من
1 – محمد r كما ورد فى كتاب اليهود و النصارى (ص ص 132 – 148) 
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 13)
السماء، وذلك معنى قوله تعالى فى القرآن الكريم ( وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى )(1)، وقد استطرد المسيح عليه السلام فى أقواله الواردة بالإصحاح سالف الـذكر إلـى القول ( ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم ) ولم يمجد المسـيح نبى ظـهر بعده إلا نبى الإسلام ( محمد ) فهو قد أثنى عليه وبين فضله ومنزلته وأشاد بمكانته السامية بين الأنبياء والمرسلين كما سمعه من قبل الله، وذلك عن طريق الوحى الذى أوحاه الله إليه فى القرآن الكريم أو فى الأحاديث النبوية التى تكلم فيها عن المسيح عليه السلام، وأنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ من نفس المعين المقدس الذى كان يأخذ منه المسيح من الرب وهو معين التوحيد والآداب الفاضلة ويخبر قومه عنها مثل ما أخبر عنها المسيح عليه السلام.
أما روح القدس فهو الذى كان يحل على الأنبياء عليهم السلام أى العناية الربانية.(2)
 شكرا لكم جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
 شكرا للمستشار / محمد عزت الطهطاوى
والآن الدكتور / احمد حجازى السقا فليتفضل
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاه والسلام على أفضل المرسلين سيدنا محمد أما بعد ....
لقد قال عيسى عليه السلام ( وأما أنتم فتعرفونه ) وكان الصواب أن يقول ( وأما أنتم فترونه وتعرفونه ) ولما كان قد حذف الرؤية دل على أن المقصود بالرؤية المعرفة الحقيقية، لا الرؤيا البصرية وهنا معناه " أن النبى إذا جاء لن يعرفه أهل العالم معرفة حقيقية، بينما يعرفه التلاميذ معرفة حقيقية، لأن عندهم خبر عنه.
( وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم ) قوله ( ماكث معكم ) لا ينطبق على الروح الإلهى ، لأن الروح الإلهى على زعم النصارى ما كان قد نزل بعد، ولو كان هو ماكث فلماذا وعدهم بنزوله عليهم ؟ ولو كان هو ماكث ما كان من داع أن يطلب من الله أن يرسله ليمكث، وما كان يقول ( إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى ) وهذا القول من أقوى الإشارات على بطلان قولكم بنزول الإله والمعنى الصحيح لهذا القول تفسره الجملة التالية له وهى ( ويكون فيكم ) أى : يكون مستقبلا وعلى ذلك فالمكث يكون مستقبلا أيضا وقول المسيح عليه السلام ( ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لى وتشهدون أنتم أيضا لأنكم معى من الابتداء ) هذا الكلام لا يصح انطباقه على الروح الإلهى، لأن الإله لا يرسل إلها مثله، والمعنى أن هذا ( الباراكليت ) سيأتي من عند الآب وحده أى سيرسل من الله وحده والنص اليونانى هكذا ( يشهد لى وستشهدون أنتم أيضا ) وهذا يعنى أن عيسى عليه السلام سيطلب من الله إرساله، ليفيد تلاميذه أنه يجب عليهم احترامه وتوقيره لأنه تسبب فى إرساله.
1 – سورة النجم (الآيتين 3 – 4) 2 – البرهان بورود اسم محمد و أحمد فى الأسفار (ص ص 28 – 32) 
النصارى يضطرهم الناس إلى هذه الشهادة هل نبى الإسلام صادق أم لا ؟
( ومتى جاء المعزي يبكت العلم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة كلمة ( يبكت ) جاءت ( يفحم ) و ( أفحمه )، أسكته فى خصومة أو غيرها والمعنى : أن النبى الآتي سيكون من شأنه توبيخ(1) العالم بحيث يفحمهم عن الرد عليه، ولا يستطيعون مع هذا التوبيخ مناقضة كلامه، لكن من المقصود بالعالم ؟ يقول النصارى " العالم اليهودي والأمم " ونقول معهم اليهود والأمم. فهل لما نزل الروح الإله وبخ ( يبين مساوئ ) اليهود والأمم ؟ ( أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي ) وهذا لا ينطبق على الروح الإله لأن التلاميذ ساعة نزوله على حد قولكم، كانوا مؤمنين بعيسى نبيا رسولا إنما ينطبق على نبى الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه وبخ (يبين مساوئ ) اليهود فى عدم إيمانهم برسالة عيسى عليه السلام ووبخ غير اليهود الذين ألصقوا بعيسى صفة الربوبية، والذين أنكروه أصلا، وأنكروا رسالات السماء ( وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به) أى إذا جاء نبى الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه سيرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، والحق الذى عرفتكم به وأنا معكم، سيذكركم به وحق سيأتي به من عند الله، هذا كله سيخبركم به، لأن الله هو الذى سيوحي إليه، ولن يتكلم بشيء من تلقاء نفسه، والروح الإله لما نزل يوم الخمسين لم يتكلم كلاما حقا أو باطلا.
وفى النهاية يشهد عيسى عليه السلام شهادة قيمة لنبي الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله (ذاك يمجدنى ) إنه يعظم رسالتي ويعترف بفضلى وعلى ذلك فلا تحتقروا رسالته ولا تنكروا فضله، بل أتبعوه وعظموه ومجدوه، كما يمجدنى وهذا التمجيد منه لى ( لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم )(2) إنه يأخذ من الله ما هو معد لى من علم الله، أى من نفس العلم الذى أخذت منه، ونسب لى لأني أنا الذى أتكلم معكم. كلانا فى الهدف سواء، ومن هذا المصدر الذى أخذته منه، سوف يأخذ ويخبركم. 
وأما عـن وصف عيسى لنبي الإسلام وهـو (سيخبركم بأمور آتية) فهذا تشير إليـه الآيات 
1 – "توبيخ العالم" هذا لفظ لا يليق بمقام النبوات و إنما محمد جاء "شاهدا و مبشرا و نذيرا و داعيا إلى الله بإذنه و سراجا منيرا"(سورة الأحزاب ، الآيتين 45 و 46).
2 – آيات القرآن تبين أخذ العهد و الميثاق على الرسل السابقين لمحمدr بأن الله سيبعث رسولا يرشد الناس و على أتباع الرسل متى جاء أن يصادقوا به و يؤمنوا بدعوته و يقومون بنصرته و تأييده و أشهدهم على ذلك بل و قارن الله شهادته بشهادتهم "و إذ أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين لما آتيتكم من كتاب و حكمة ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما معكم لتؤمنن به و لتنصرنه قال أأقررتم و أخذتم على ذلكم إصرى قالوا أقررنا قال فاشهدوا و أنا معكم من الشاهدين" (سورة آل عمران، الآية 81). لما ذكر الله تعالى خيانة أهل الكتاب بتحريفهم كلام الله عن مواضعه، و تغييرهم أوصاف رسول الله r الموجودة فى كتبهم حتى لا يؤمنوا بمحمد r إن أدركوا حياته، و أن يكونوا من أتباعه و أنصاره، فإذا كان الأنبياء قد أخذ عليهم العهد أن يؤمنوا به و يبشروا بمبعثه فكيف يصح من أتباعهم التكذيب برسالته؟ ثم ذكر الله تعالى أن الإيمان بجميع الرسل شرط لصحة الإيمان و بين أن الإسلام هو الدين الحق الذى لا يقبل الله دينا سواه.
الكريمات (آلم غلبت الروم فى أدنى الأرض وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون فى بضع سنين لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ويوميذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله ينصر من يشاء وهو العزيز الرحيم وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلـمون يعـلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون )(1) وأيضا قوله تعالى ( لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين لا تخافون فعلم مالم تعلموا فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا قريبا هو الذى أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى بالله شهيدا )(2)، وقول عيسى عليه السلام ( ذاك يمجدنى ) يشير إليه قوله تعلى ( ما المسيح بن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون )(3).
1 - أما بالنسبة لكلمه باراكليتوس فهى لفظه يونانية، تعنى شخصا بشريا يأتى بعد عيسى عليه السلام، ليبلغ الناس شريعة الله والكلمة اليونانية التى وضع بدلها لفظ المعزى كما يقول الأب متى المسكين " كلمة يونانية قديمة مكونه من مقطعين : الأول " بارا " ويفيد الملازمة، والثاني " كليتوس" ويفيد الدعوة للمعنه وينحصر على الصفة القضائية للشخص الذى يمكنه القانون من الدفاع والمحاماة، والشفاعة عن آخر، وقد وردت فى اصطلاحات الربيين اليهود بهذا المعنى. وبالذات فى كتابة العلامة فيلو اليهودي، وإنما كانت تنطق باللغة العبرية هكذا ( البرقليط ) وهذا النطق عينه هو الذى اشتق إلى الأخذ فى اللغة العبرية البرقليط، ووردت أيضا بهذا المعنى فى كتابات الأباء الرسوليين، وبالذات فى رسالة برناباس، وتوجد وثيقة فى كنيسة ( فينا ) ليدسابيوس القيصرى وردت فيها كلمة البراقليط كصفة أطلقت على شخص تبنى مسئولية الدفاع عن المساحيين المتهمين بمسيحيتهم. وهى مقالة ممتعة فيها ينعت المسيحيون هذا الشخص، وأسمه " فيتوش أيب، أجانوس " بالبراكليتى، لأنه حامى عنهم، وتشفع لهم جهارا معرضا حياته للهلاك ... وهذه الوثيقة تصور كلمة الباركليت تصويرا واقعيا حيا. إنما على مستوى بشرى. 
2-   ومما يدل على أن لفظ بيرقليط : يعنى نبيا آتيا من بعد عيسى عليه السلام - أن مونتانوس ادعى النبوة فى القرن الثانى للميلاد، وزعم أنه البيرقليط الذى وعد بمجيئه عيسى، وكذلك مانى الفارسى فى القرن الثالث. وهذا يدل على أن هذه اللفظة تعنى شخصا بشريا، وإلا ما جرؤ هذان على هذا القول.
ويقول الأنبا اثناسيوس " إن لفظ باراقليط إذا حرف نطقه قليلا يصير بيريكليت ومعناه الحمد أو الشكر وهو قريب من لفظ " أحمد ".
1 – سورة الروم (الآيات 1 – 7) 3 – سورة المائدة (الآية 75)
2 – سورة الفتح (الآيتين 27 ، 28)
3 - الأوصاف التى جاءت فى إنجيل يوحنا بعد هذا الاسم تدل على شخص بشرى، وإذا دلت على شخص بشرى، يكون اللفظ الذى نطق به المسيح هو بيرقليط، لا باراقليط، وإذا ترجم إلى اللغة اليونانية GREEK يكون " بيركليتوس " لا " باراكلى طوس " ومما يجدر الإشارة إليه هنا أن اليونانية تزيد حرف السين فى آخر كل أسم والدليل على أن " بيركليتوس" أسم : مجيئا فى اللغة اليونانيه بالسين. مثل بومباي. يقولون : بومبيوس، ومثل " بيركليتوس" فى إضافة السين كلمة " باراكليتوس " إلى هذا الحين فى التراجم اليونانية. ومما يدل على أنها أسم : أن حروف المد - وهى : الألف والياء والواو - لم تكن قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي. فباراكليتوس هى نفسها فى رسم الكلمة بيركليتوس. ولذلك فإن التراجم اليونانية تكتبها " باراكليتوس " بالين، لأنها أسم، وليست صفة فى نظر المترجمين.
إن الاسم الذى فاه به عيسى هو " المنحمنا " بضم الميم وفتح الحاء والميم وتشديد النون مفتوحة، باللغة السريانية(1) وشكرا لكم جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
 شكرا للدكتور / احمد حجازى السقا 
 والآن الأستاذ / إبراهيم خليل فليتفضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سوف أبدأ حديثي عن كلمه " البراقليط " ثم بعد ذلك الدليل على نبوه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الكلمة الإغريقية "البراقليط " قد وردت معناها فى قاموس اللغة اليونانية على هذا النحو:
1 - المعزى
2 - المحامى
3 - الشفيع
4 - أل محمد
5 - المحمود
و مهما اعتقد العلماء الباحثون أن حديث المسيح عن المعزى بلسانه الآرامى بأنه يمثل فى دقة متناهية الترجمة اليونانية Peroklytos التى تعنى المعجب Admirable أو الممجد Glorified فكلمة ( الباراقليط ) تطابق كلمة ( محمد) أو ( محمود ) فى اللغة العربية. إن ملحوظة باهرة تستوقف الانتباه و هى التشابه بين كلمتى Periklytos و Parakletos اليونانيتين. فالحروف الساكنة تتشابه تماما و إنما الاختلاف فى الحروف المتحركة فقط. الأمر الذى يزيد فى احتمالات استعاضة كلمة مكان أخرى أو حذف كلمة نتيجة عبور البصر (تخطى البصر) عند النسخ. و يوجد فى كتاب العهد الجديد الترجمة اليونانية حالات من هذا القبيل مؤكدة و كثيرة، أخرى هذه الاحتمالات تكمن فى أن النص اليونـانى الأصـلى يشتمل
1 – بيركليت اسم نبى الإسلام فى إنجيل عيسى عليه السلام حسب شهادة يوحنا (ص ص 36 – 68)
على الكلمتين و نظرا للتشابه التام فى التهجئة و التقارب الدقيق الواحدة للأخرى فى الجملة التامة. فإن احتمال أن إحدى الكلمتين قد سقطت سهوا من الناسخ و مثل هذه الأخطاء تموت فى النسخ بسبب أن النصوص القديمة نجد كتـاباتها متقاربة الحروف بعضها لبعض، الأمـر الذى قـد تتعرض له فى النسخ للتخطى لكلمة متشابهة فى التهيئة أو متقاربة فى وضعها مع الأخرى(1). 
فجاءت فى ترجمتها العربية " المعزى " فى النصوص الآتية :-
1 - ( وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد )(2).
2-   ( ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى )(3). 
3-   ( وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب بأسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم )(4). 
4 - ( لكنى أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم )(5). 
5-   ( وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية )(6). 
وجاءت فى ترجمتها العربية " الشفيع " فى النص التالي : ( يا أولادى أكتب إليكم هذا لكى لا تخطئوا وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار )(7) لقد تنبأ يسوع قائلا ( إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي. وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العلم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم )(8)(9).
كان يصلى ليرسل الله معزيا آخر وحسب النص اليونانى ( Ho parakletos allon ) فإذا قال "آخر " فإنه يعنى أن هناك " مسيا " أول فيكف نستدل على المسيا الأول. يجيب عن هذا يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى فيقول وحسب النص اليونانى ( وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا (parakletos) عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار )(10). 
إن كلمة ( allon ) تعطى حقيقة يقينية وهى تعنى آخر مماثل والكلمة ( Heteros ) التى تعنى آخر مغاير، لم تستخدم لتؤكد أن نبوءة عيسى عن النبى الذى يأتى بعده مثلما تنبأ موسى 
1 – محمد r فى التوراة و الإنجيل و القرآن (ص ص 51 – 52) 6 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 13)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 14) 7 – رسالة يوحنا الأولى (2 : 1)
3 – إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 26) 8 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 15 – 17)
4 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26) 9 – محاضرات فى مقارنة الأديان (ص 110 – 112)
5 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 7) 10 – رسالة يوحنا الأولى (2 : 1) 
من قبل(1).
إن الفعلان اليونانيان ( LAlEO ، AKOUO ) يعنيان فعلين ماديين لا يمكن أن يخصا إلا كائنا يتمتع بجهاز للسمع وآخر للكلام، وبالتالي فتطبيق هذين الفعلين على " الروح القدس " أمر غير ممكن إن نـص هذه الفقرة من إنجيل يوحنا، كمـا تسلمه لنا المخطوطـات اليونانية، غير مفهوم بالمرة إذا ما قبلناه فى تمامه مع كلمتي " الروح القدس " فى الآية 26 من الإصحاح 14 وهى " paraklet " الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب بأسمى … " الخ … أنها الجملة الوحيدة فى إنجيل يوحنا التى لاتثبت تطابق بين ال " paraklet " والروح القدس ولكن إذا حذفنا كلمتي الروح القدس من هذه الجملة (to pn euma to agion) فإن نص يوحنا كله يقدم عندئذ دلالة شديدة الوضوح ويضاف إلى ذلك أن هذه الدلالة تتخذ شكلا ماديا وذلك من خلال نص آخر ليوحنا وهو نص الرسالة الأولى حيث يستخدم هذه الكلمة "paraklet " للإشارة ببساطه إلى المسيح باعتباره الوسيط لدى الله(2). 
ومما سبق إثبات لنبوه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبمراجعه إنجيل يوحنا بخصوص البشارة نجد أن.
1-   البشرى بنبي يوحي إليه بآيات هى الأعجاز العلمي : 
جاء إنجيل يوحنا ( وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية )(3). 
" روح الحق " تأكيد لشخصية النبى الذى يأتى بعد يسوع أنه روح الحق وقد جاء فى يوحنا ( روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العلم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم )(4).
أنه روح الحق، وهذا لاريب يدحض افتراءات المستشرقين والمبشرين بأن عيسى تنبأ عن النبى الكذاب فى قوله ( احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة )(5) هؤلاء الذين يفترون على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم جهلا أو تجاهلوا سياق الكلام بحجه أن المسيح قال عن الأنبياء الكذبة ( ليس كل من يقول لى يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السماوات. بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى الذى فى السماوات كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم يارب يارب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا الشياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. فحينئذ أصرح لهم أنى لم أعرفكم قط. اذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الإثم)(6) ويقول يوحنا ( أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل أمتحنوا الأرواح هل هى من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العلم)(7)(8) هذا عن الأنبياء الكذبة.
1 – محاضرات فى مقارنة الأديان (ص 113) 4 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 17) 7 – رسالة يوحنا الأولى (4 : 1)
2 – محاضرات فى مقارنة الأديان (ص 114) 5 – إنجيل متى (7 : 15) 8 – محاضرات فى مقارنة الأديان (ص 117) 
3 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 13) 6 – إنجيل متى (7 : 21 – 23) 
" فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق " إن وظيفة النبى الذى يأتى بعد يسوع هى التى ترشد للحق ولذلك يقول الله فى القرآن الكريم ( ليس عليك هداهم ولاكن الله يهدى من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون)(1). 
" ويخبركم بأمور آتيه " 
دلالة واضحة على الأعجاز العلمي فى القرآن الكريم، ولقد حضرت المؤتمر الطب الإسلامي الدولي عن الأعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم المنعقد بجامعه الدول العربية بالقاهرة فى الفترة ( من 22 - 26 سبتمبر 1985 ) وكانت المفاجأة السارة والمبهرة فى مساء الخميس (26سبتمبر 1985 ) بفندق ماريوت بالزمالك إذ نطق البروفسيور / أليسون بالمر رئيس اللجنة التنظيمية للمؤتمر المئوي للجمعية الجيولوجية الأمريكية نطق قائلا " أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله " فى حضرة مندوب رئيس الجمهورية والأمام الأكبر شيخ الجامع الأزهر وفضيلة الدكتور وزير الأوقاف وقال : إن القرآن الكريم لاريب هو كلام الله، ثم تلا قوله سبحانه ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة فى قرار مكين ثم خلقنا النطفة علقه فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين )(2)، وقوله تعالى ( الذى أحسن كل شئ خلقه وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون )(3)، وصرخ قائلا على رؤوس الأشهاد إن العلماء قد قضوا سنوات، مضنية من البحوث من نشأه الجنين فى رحم المرأة وكيف تدب فيه الحياة، ولقد انبهر بالقرآن الكريم حينما استمع لتلاوة الشيخ عبد المجيد الزندانى لهذه الآيات وأبصرها بنفسه وقرأها فى تدبر، وقال إن القرآن الكريم سبق العلم الحديث فى هذا المضمار العلمى، ومن ثم فإن القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله حقا، وإن محمدا هو رسول الله حقا وله الشرف الكبير أن يعلن إسلامه ويبرأ من كل دين يغاير دين الله.
2-   البشرى بنبي يدافع عن عيسى ويدفع عنه الشبهات: 
جاء فى إنجيل يوحنا ( ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم )(4). 
أثار ظهور يحيى بن ذكريا والمسيح عيسى ابن مريم بلبلة بين اليهود دفعتهم أن يسألوا يوحنا المعمدان قائلين ( وهذه هى شهادة يوحنا حين أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولآويين ليسألوه من أنت فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقر أنى لست أنا المسيح. فسألوه إذا ماذا. إيليا أنت فقال لست أنا. النبى أنت. فأجاب لا )(5).
1 – سورة البقرة (الآية 272) 3 – سورة السجدة (الآيات 7 – 9) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا (1 : 19 – 21)
2 – سورة المؤمنون (الآيات 12 – 14) 4 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 14) 
وفطن عيسى إلى هذه البلبلة فسأل تلاميذه قائلا ( وفيما هو يصلى على انفراد كان التلاميذ معه. فسألهم قائلا من تقول الجموع أنى أنا فأجبوا وقالوا يوحنا المعمدان وآخرون إيليا. وآخرون إن نبيا من القدماء قام )(1).
فى مجمع نيقية عام 325 م قبل بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتمعوا لباحثة حياة المسيح فزادوا حياته تعقيدا وتمخضت هذه المجامع عن شبهات خمسة رئيسية هى : -
1 - الإله المتجسد . 
2 - النبوة الإلهية . 
3 - الثالوث المقدس . 
4 - الخطيئة الأصلية .
5 - الفداء ( الصليب ) . 
هنا تنبأ عيسى المسيح عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا ( ذاك يمجدنى )(2) أى ذاك يدفع عن الشبهات(3). وقد اشتملت هذه الآيات على ثلاث أمور:
1-   أن المعزى الذى يأتى بعد عيسى ( يكبت ) الناس ويوبخهم على عدم الإيمان بعيسى عليه السلام، وذلك معنى قوله أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي.
2 - أنه يوبخهم على اعتقادهم الفاسد من أنهم قتلوه وصلبوه وأهانوه يرشدهم إلى الحقيقة وهى أن الله رفعه إليه وذلك معنى قوله ( وأما على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبى ولا ترونني ) وذلك الفهم لابد منه فى هذه الجملة وإلا كانت لغوا من القول لأنه لا معنى لتوبيخهم على البر إلا هذا. فهو يوبخهم على ما فعوا من اضطهاده وما قصدوه من إرادة قتله ويبين لهم أنهم فشلوا فى ذلك وباءوا بالخزى والعار بدون أن ينالوا منه شيئا لأنه ذهب إلى ربه وهم لم يروه.
3-   يوبخهم على انقيادهم لرئيسهم ورئيس أمثالهم فى العالم وهو إبليس اللعين الذى أستحق الطرد من رحمة الله وصار مدانا بخروجه على ربه. فهم بانقيادهم إليه ومسارعتهم إلى العمل بما يوسوس لهم من اضطهاد الأنبياء وقتلهم قد أصبحوا مدانين مثله لهم نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا.
شكرا لكم جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .
 شكرا للأستاذ / إبراهيم خليل 
 والآن فليتفضل الأستاذ / احمد عبد الوهاب
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد أما بعد...
1 – إنجيل لوقا (9 : 18 – 20) 3 – محاضرات فى مقارنة الأديان (ص ص 119 – 122)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 14)
سوف أتكلم عن خصوصيات هذه البشارة
1 - روح الحق إنسان : 
ولقد بين يوحنا التلميذ أن روح الحق يطلق على الإنسان الصادق فى القول والعقيدة فقال (أيها الأحباء ،لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هى من الله ... نحن من الله
فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ، ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا من هذا نعرف : روح الحق : وروح الضلال(1) من ذلك يتبين أن اللغة الشاعرية التى كتب بها يوحنا التلميذ إنجيله ورسائله، تعنى أن: روح الحق هو إنسان صادق، هو من الله - وأن روح الضلال هو إنسان كاذب ليس من الله فى شئ.
ولقد أكدت ذلك حاشية كتاب أورشليم الفرنسى ( المقدس ) فأشارت إلى أن " روح الحق " الذى تكلم عنه يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى هنا (4 : 6 ) هو ما سبق أن ذكره فى إنجيله (14 : 17 ). 
2 - روح الحق غير الروح القدس : 
لقد ذكرت نبوءة المسيح اسم " روح الحق " ثلاث مرات وذلك فى الفقرات 3 : ا، ج، هـ
( 14 : 17 ، 15 : 26 ، 16 : 13 ) بينما استبدل كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا الأسم بـــ"الروح القدس " مرة واحدة فقط وذلك فى الفقرة 3 : ب (14 : 26 ) لقد عالج الدكتور موريس بوكاى هذه المشكلة فى كتابه المعروف باسم : الكتاب ( المقدس ) والقرآن والعلم، إذ بينت المقارنة مع مخطوطة سريانية شهيرة اكتشفت بدير سيناء عام 1812 أن النص الوارد فى ( 14 : 26 ) يخلو من كلمة " القدس " أى أنه يتحدث عن " الروح " فقط، وليس " الروح القدس " وهو ما يعنى أن كلمة " القدس " قد أضيفت بفعل أحد النساخ مما سبق يتبين ضرورة إسقاط كلمتي " الروح القدس " التى حرفها قلم الكاتب فى ( 14 : 26 ) واعتبارهما " روح الحق " التى ذكرت فى ذلك النبوءة ثلاث مرات متتاليات.
3 - مجيء الروح القدس غير مرتبط برحيل المسيح :
تقول الفقرة ( 3 : د ) من النبوءة، على لسان المسيح ( أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى )(16 : 7) إنها تقرر هنا شيئا هاما وهو أن المسيح وذلك الرسول المعزى لا يجتمعان فى الدنيا معا، مما يؤكد مرة أخرى أن المعزى لا يمكن أن يكون الروح القدس الذى أيد المسيح طيلة حياته.
1 - رسالة يوحنا الأولى (4 / 1 – 6)

4 - الله وحده هو مرسل المرسلين وليس المسيح : 
تقول الفقرة ( 3 : ا ) إن المسيح سيطلب من الله أن يرسل لمن سيرحل عنهم رسولا آخر، وذلك فى قوله ( أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ) ( 14 : 16 ) وفى ترجمة أخرى دقيقة فإن هذه الفقرة تقرأ هكذا ( أتوسل إلى الآب ... ) ثم تطور ذلك آلي الفقرة (3 : ب ) إلى القول (سيرسله الآب بأسمى ) ( 14 : 26 ). 
ثم تطور مرة أخرى ليكون فى الفقرة (3 : ج) (الـذى سأرسله أنـا إليكم مـن الآب) (15 : 26)، و فى الفقرة (3 : د) (إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم) (16 : 7) لكن الذى لا مريه فيه هو أن الله وحده هو مرسل المرسلين وليس المسيح. إن هذا هو ما أعلنه المسيح على رؤوس الأشهاد وبينه قولا وفعلا من أنه ليس له من الأمر شئ، وأن الأمر كله لله فقال (تعليمي ليس لى، بل للذي أرسلني .. إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله أم أتكلم أنا من نفسي من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه وأما من يطلب مجد الذى أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم )(1). 
( إني لم آت من نفسي ، بل ذاك أرسلني )(2) ومن ثم يتبين أن كل حديث عن إرسال المسيح " لروح الحق " بعد رحيله عن الدنيا، إنما هو زعم باطل وافتراء على الحق.
5 - روح الحق ( ما ينطق عن الهوى ) : 
( لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه ، بل بكل ما يسمع يتكلم به )(3). 
6 - روح الحق يعلم الناس الدين الكامل : 
( فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم ... وهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق)(4). 
7 - ما جاء به روح الحق باق إلى الأبد : 
إن لغة الكتاب ( المقدس ) تعتبر الحديث عن الأنبياء مكافئا صحيحا للحديث عن الكتب التى جاء بها هؤلاء الأنبياء ومن أمثلة ذلك ما ذكره لوقا فى قصة الغنى الذى استمتع بالدنيا وكانت عاقبته الجحيم، و لعازر الفقير الذى كانت عاقبته النعيم فى حضن إبراهيم أن يرسل لعازر من الأموات لينذر أهل بيته، ( حتى يشهد لهم لكيلا يأتوا هم أيضا إلى موضع العذاب هذا ) فعلى ضوء ذلك يفهم معنى قول المسيح فيما يجئ به الرسول الآتي بعده حين أعلن لتلاميذه أنه ( يمكث معكم إلى الأبد )(5)(6) أن تلاميذ المسيح الذين قال لهم هذا الكلام لم يمكثوا إلى الأبد، لكنهم ماتوا أو قتلوا - جميعا - منذ تسعه عشر قرنا. فهذا القول لا يصلح للتأويل حرفيا ولكنه يعنى أن ما يأتى به " روح الحق " إلى الأجيال المتلاحقة سيبقى إلى يوم الديـن
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (7 : 16 – 18) 4 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26 ، 16 : 13) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 16)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (8 : 42) 6 – روح القدس أن يرسل برسالة من الله تعالى إلى رسله لتبليغ رسالة إلى الناس
3 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 13) أما روح الحق فهو من الله تعالى المنزل على الرسل. 
وصدق الله العظيم ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون )(1). 
المسيح وأسماء الناس
تبين الأناجيل أن المسيح اعتاد أن يطلق اسما آخر على بعض أحبابه، يرى فيه دلالة صادقة تميز شخصية كل منهم. فلقد فعل ذلك مع بعض تلاميذه الإثنى عشر، إذ ( جعل لسمعان اسم بطرس، ويعقوب ابن زبدى ويوحنا أخا يعقوب وجعل لهما اسم : بوانرجس، أى ابن الرعد)(2) ومن هنا كان إطلاق المسيح اسم: أحمد - بصيغة أفعل التفضيل هذه – على محمد رسول الله، الآتى إلى الناس من بعده، متفقا تماما وما عرف عنه وهو بـرهان واضح، يضاف إلى البراهين الأخرى التى تؤكد انطباق النبوة التى نطق بها المسيح فى إنجيل يوحنـا على محمد الرسول روح الحق، إذ تقول إنه ( لا يتكلم من نفسه ، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به). 
لقد عرف بين الناس، قبل النبوة باسم محمد، وعرف بينهم بعد النبوة، باسم محمد، وذكره القرآن بهذا الأسم أربع مرات، وعلى هذا فإن المنطق البسيط يقول إنه لو كان القرآن من عند محمد لكان أولى به يذكر فى تبشير المسيح به -الذى ذكره القرآن - اسم: محمد وليس اسم: أحمد(3). 
وآخر دعونا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
 شكرا للواء / احمد عبد الوهاب .
 والآن الشيخ / جعفر السبحانى فليتفضل .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أيها الأحباء جميعا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
إن كلمة ( فارقليط ) لفظ من اللغة السريانية التى كان يتحدث بها أهل سورية آنذاك حيث نرى اللفظ مستخدما في الأناجيل التى كٌتبت بالسريانية ويتفق علماء الإسلام و مفسرا الإنجيل على أن هذا اللفظ معرب عن اليوناني الذي كتب يوحنا به إنجيله، ولكنهم يختلفون في معنى هذا اللفظ في اللغة اليونانية. والآن سوف نترجم النصوص. 
1 - ( إن كنتم تحبونني ، احفظوا أحكامي ، حتى أطلب من الأب لكم " فارقليط " آخر، سيكون معكم إلى الأبد، إنه روح الحق والحقيقة لا يقبله العالم بسبب عدم رؤيتهم له - معرفتهم به، أما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه سيبقى معكم وفيكم )(4) طبعة لندن عام 1837 ميلادي وباقي الجمل نقلت أيضا من هذه الطبعة، ومن أجل التأكد أكثر طبعنا ما لدينا مع التراجم الفارسية الأخرى عن اللغة السريانية والكلدانية.
2 - ( إن هذه الأحاديث قلتها لكم عندما كنت معكم ، ولكن ذلك " الفارقليط " الذى سيبعث من قبل الأب بأسمى وهو الذي سيذكركم بما تعلمتموه وما علمتكم إياه )(5).
1 – سورة الحجر (الآية 9) 3 – النبوة و الأنبياء فى اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام (ص ص 145 – 165)
2 – إنجيل مرقس (3 : 16 – 17) 4 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 15 – 17) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 25 – 26)
3 - ( ولآن وقبل الوقوع أخبرتكم ، وما إن يقع عليكم أن تؤمنوا )(1). 
4 - ( وسأبعث لكم " الفارقليط " من جانب الآب والذي ستأتيكم روح حقيقية من جانبه تشهد بصددى )(2). 
5 - ( والحقيقة أقول إن ذهابي عنكم سيكون مفيدا لكم، وإذا بقيت فلن يتاح لذلك " الفارقليط " المجيء إليكم، وإذ ما ذهبت فسوف أبعثه لكم. ولكنه عندما سيأتي سيلزم العالمين بالمعصية وبالصدق و بالإنصاف بالمعصية لعدم أيمانهم به، وبالصدق لأنني سأذهب إلى الأب وسوف لن تروني بعدها. وبالإنصاف لأن الحكم جرى على كثيرة رئيس العالم وعندي أشياء أريد أن أقولها لكم ولكنكم لا تتحملون ذلك، وإنه سوف يأتى ويخبركم بجميع الإرشـادات وإنه لن يقول شيئا من عنده، بل سيقول ما سيسمع، وسيخبركم بما ستؤول إليه الدنيا وستمدحني ويمجدني لأن ما سيخبركم به سيكتسب منى وكل ما كان عندي هو من الأب، ولهذا قلت إنه يأخذ عنى ويخبركم )(3). 
" ما هو الفارقليط " ؟
أولا : يجب الالتفات إلى أن بعض التواريخ المسيحية استخدمت قبل الإسلام بين علماء ومفسري الإنجيل تشير إلى أن " الفارقليط " هو الرسول الموعود، وقد أساء البعض استخدامها فادعى بأنه " الفارقليط " الموعود.
فعلى سبيل المثال، " منتس " الرياضي الذى عاش فى القرن الثانى الميلادي والذي أدعى فى عام 187 ميلادي فى آسيا الصغرى الرسالة قائلا: بأنه الفارقليط الذى أخبر عنه عيسى وقد تبعه وقتها أناس وفرق.
ثانيا: يستفاد من الآثار والتواريخ الإسلامية ما ذكر عن انتظار القادة السياسيين وعلماء الدين المسيحي لأيام الرسول الأكرم وإنهم كانوا ينتظرون موعود الإنجيل، ويذكر صاحب الطبقات الكبرى موقف ملك الحبشة بعد أن قرأ كتاب النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى أرسله بيد سفيره إليه والتفاته بعد انتهائه من القراءة إلى السفير ليقول له: " أنا أشهد على أنه الرسول الذى وعد به أهل الكتاب كما وعد موسى وأخبره بنبوة عيسى فى توراته وقد وعد عيسى فى إنجيله عن نبوة آخر الزمان وأعطى علائم وشواهد الرسول الذى سيأتي من بعده " وكذلك عندما وصل كتاب الرسول إلى قيصر الروم وأتم قراءته حقق فى أمر الرسول الأكرم وأجاب بكتاب جاء فيه: قرأت كتابك وتعرفت على دعوتك، وكنت أعلم أن رسولا سوف يرسل، ولكنى كنت أظن بأنه سوف يأتى من الشام، يستفاد من هذه النصوص التاريخية إنهم كانوا ينتظرون نبيا، ومن المؤكد إن مثل هذا الانتظار له جذور إنجيلية.
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 29) 3 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 7 – 15)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 26)







شرح للقرائن :
ا - بدأ المسيح حديثه هكذا " إن كنتم تحبونني، احفظوا أحكامي، وسأطلب لكم من الأب " فارقليط " آخر(1). 
أولا :-
نفهم من الطريقة التى تحدث بها المسيح، حيث جعل المحبة أول كلامه، أن هناك احتمالا لعدم قبول البعض للشخص الذى سيأتي من بعده والذي بشر به لذا حاول المسيح تحريك العواطف حتى يدفع ذلك البعض إلى القبول. فإذا كان المقصود بهذا التحريك هو "روح القدس" الذى تصور البعض إن لفـظ الفارقليط يعنيه – ففي هذه الحـالة – لا موجب لتهيـئة الأرضية من أجل روح القدس بهذا الشكل العاطفي، لكونه لا يحتاج إلى ذلك، لأن " روح القدس " بعد النزول كان له فى القلوب والأرواح أثر عميق أزال معه كل الشكوك و الإنكارات، ولكن إذا كان المقصود هو النبى الموعود لا تأثير له بغير طريق البيان لكسب القلوب والأرواح، وبناء على هذه الملاحظة فإن قسما منصفا يتقرب وينجذب إليه والقسم الآخر يبتعد عنه.
إن المسيح لم يكتفي بهذا المقدار فى التذكير بل أصر فى الجملة 29 من الباب 14 قائلا ( أما الآن وقبل الوقوع أخبرتكم لكى يتسنى لكم الأيمان حين الوقوع ) فى الوقت الذى لا يحتاج الأيمان بروح القدس إلى توصية لكن الذى حدث هو إصرار المسيح بالمقدار الذى يدلل على أن المقصود ليس روح القدس.
ثانيا : -
لقد جاء فى حديث المسيح جملة تقول ( سوف يعطيكم " فارقليط " آخر ) فإذا قلنا إن المقصود من ذلك رسول آخر أصبح كلامنا معقولا وصحيحا ولكن إذا قلنا بأن المقصود هو روح القدس الآخر سوف لن يكون كلامنا معقولا ولا صحيحا، لأن روح القدس واحد وغير متعدد. 
ب - ( كل شئ قلته لكم سوف يذكركم به )(2) 
( وإن الروح الحقيقية من طرف الأب سوف تشهد لى بذلك ) نحن نعلم أن الروح القدس نزل على الحواريين بعد خمسين يوما من صلب المسيح، فهل يجوز أن يكون هؤلاء المنتخبون الخلص قد نسوا جميع الأحكام التى علمها لهم المسيح فى هذه المدة القصيرة حتى يعلمهم روح القدس إياها مرة أخرى؟
وهل يحتاج المسيح إلى شهادة أصحابه ؟ ولكن المقصود بهذه الشهادة هو الرسول الموعود، وبهذا تصبح الجملتان صحيحتين، لأن الأمة المسيحية على أثر طول الزمان وسرقة البعض لصفحات من الإنجيل وللتحريف الداخل عليه أصبحت أحكامه فى عالم النسيان، وقد أجاب الرسول محمد على عامة الأحكام التى ينبغي أن يعمل بها إضافة إلى شهادته على نبوة عيسى
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 15) 2 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26)
عليه السلام، وتبرئته من التهم المنسوبة إليه بإدعاء الألوهية والربوبية أو ما شابه ذلك فبرئت ساحة المسيح المقدسة من التهم والأقاويل.
ج - ( إذا لم أذهب لن يأتى فارقليط )(1) 
إن ذهابه مشروط بمجيء " فارقليط " ومجيء فارقليط مشروط بذهاب المسيح، فإذا كان المقصود روح القدس، فإن نزوله على المسيح أو على الحواريين ليس مشروطا بذهاب المسيح، لأن روح القدس كان قد نزل بعقيدة المسيحيين حينما أرسل المسـيح حـوارييه مـن أجـل نشر الدين. وبناء على هذا فإن نزوله ليس مشروطا بذهاب المسيح، ولكن لو قلنا إن المقصود هو نبى وصاحب شريعة عالمية، لأصبح الأمر منطقيا ومعقولا لأن مجيئه مشروطا بذهاب المسيح لكونه سينسخ رسالته.
د - على أثر نزول " فارقليط " ستعرف ثلاثة أشياء لكل العالم، وسيلزم الناس إذا أخطئوا أو أساءوا ( عندما سيأتي سيكون الناس ملزمين بالمعصية والصدق والإنصاف، بالمعصية لعدم إيمانهم بي ) الجملة 7.
لقد جاء فى أكثر الأناجيل القديمة كلمة " توبيخ " بدلا من كلمة " ملزم " والكلمة الثانية أنسب وأوضح لأن البعض من المفسرين والكتاب المسيحيين عندما يصلون إلى هذه الجملة يرون إنه ليس من المناسب استخدامها مع روح القدس لأنها تجرؤ على مقامه وإن المقصود من رئيس العالمين هو الشيطان الذى يلزم الناس بالمعاصي وشاهد هذه الجملة يأتى على لسان المسيح فى الآية 30 حيث جاء فيها ( يأتى رئيس العالم وليس له حصة منى ) أى لا يتمكن من غلبة المسيح، ومثل هذا التفسير لا يتعدى أن يكون فكرا شيطانيا محضا، وعلى سبيل الفرض أن ذلك الرئيس يلزم الناس المعاصي، فكيف يمكنه إلزامهم بالصدق والإنصاف؟ والإلزام، وكلمة " ملزم " هنا جاءت بعنوان توبيخ وهى موجودة فى أغلب الأناجيل القديمة، وأما الجملة التى جاء فيها ( رئيس العالم وليس له حصة منى )، أى إن الذى سيأتي من بعده شخصية مستقلة تماما وليس فرعا من نبوة المسيح بل هو مكمل لشرعة المسيح. نحن نعلم أن " روح القدس " نزل على الحواريين بعد خمسين يوما من صلب عيسى ولم يلزمهم أبدا بالمعصية والصدق والإنصاف إذا انه لم ينزل على الحواريين الذي لم يكذبوا المسيح طرفة عين بل إن نزوله على المنكرين والجاحدين لرسالة المسيح.
هـ – ( فارقليط يشهد لى )(2)، ( وسينبئكم بمستقبلكم علاوة على تمجيده لى )(3) إن الشهادة للمسيح لا يمكن أن يقوم بها روح القدس لأن الحواريين لا يحتاجون إلى من يشهد للمسيح بأنه نبى لكونهم صدقوه من قبل وساروا على نهجه ، وكذا التمجيد والثناء عليه ، وهذا ما قام به رسول الإسلام محمد حيث شهد له بالنبوة وأثنى عليه من خلال إكمال رسالة جديدة إن التدقيق
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 7) 2 – إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 26) 3 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 : 14)
فى هذه القرائن يمكن أن يوصلنا إلى الحقيقة التى وصل إليها علماء ومحققو الإسلام العظيم، وإن هذه القرائن غير منحصرة بما قيل ، بل يمكن من خلال تدقيق أكثر وبحث أعمق – العثور على قرائن أخرى والآن ماذا قالت دائرة المعارف الفرنسية الكبرى ج 23 ص 4174 " محمد مؤسس دين الإسلام ، ورسول الله وخاتم النبيين " كلمة " محمد " بمعنى محمود بكثرة ، ومصدرها " حمد " التى تعنى التمجيد والتجليل والعجيب وعلى وجه الصدفة إن اسما آخر يترادف مع لفظ محمد ينتمي إلـى نفس المصدر " حمد " وهـو " أحمد" الذى يحتمل احتمالا قويا بأنه هو المستخدم من قبل العيسويين الذين كانوا يقطنون شبه الجزيرة العربية والذين كانوا يبحثون عنه لتعيين " فارقليط " ، فأحمد تعنى محمودا جدا وجليلا جدا وهو ترجمة للفظ " باراكليتوس " والتى تقرأ خطأ " بريكليتوس " ولقد طرق سمعنا هذا الترتيب للكتاب المسلمين مرار حيث قالوا إن المراد من هذا اللفظ هى البشارة على ظهور رسول الإسلام وقد أشار القرآن المجيد أيضا وبشكل علني إلى هذه الآية العجيبة فى سورة الصف التى تهتم بهذا الموضوع . انتهى .
هناك أسئلة حول الفارقليط
السؤال الأول :-
قال المسيح صراحة إن الفارقليط روح حقيقية ، وهذه الآية لا يمكن أن تتعلق بمحمد لكونه إنسانا وليس روحا .
الجواب :-
إن لفظ الروح التى استعملت فى روح القدس يمكن استخدامها فى مطلق الإنسان الذى يمتلك روحا ملهمة بالفجور والتقوى وإن استعمال لفظ الروح فى المعنى الثانى وفى كتب العهدين كثيرة ، فعلى سبيل المثال ما جاء فى الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا كما يلي : " أيها الأحبة لا تصدقوا كل روح ، بل عليكم اختبار الأرواح على أنها من الله أومن غيره ، لأن الأنبياء الكذابين ازدادوا فى العلم " فمن هنا نعلم أن كل روح تتجسد فى عيسى المسيح هى من الله ، وكل روح تتنكر لتجسد عيسى ليست من الله وهكذا تلك الروح المخالفة للمسيح ، وأن الدجال الذى سمعتم به بأنه سيأتي ، موجود فى العالم.
نحن من عند الله وكل من يعرف الله يسمع حديثنا ، ومن لم يكن من عند الله لا ينصت لنا ، ومن هنا تمكن من التمييز بين روح الحق وروح الضلالة (رسالة الأولى ليوحنا 4 / 12- 7) هذه الجمل تشير إلى استخدام لفظة " الروح " وإشاعتها فى غير " روح القدس " وإن ذيل الآية يشير بصراحة إلى أن كل شخص يدعو إلى الحق والصواب ، يكون روحا حقيقية وكل فرد يدعو إلى الضلالة تكون روحه روح ضلال .
وبناء على هذا ، تكون المقولة المطلقة على النبى الموعود من أنه روح حقيقية ، لكونه سيدعو الناس إلى الحق والحقيقة ، وإن هذا النوع من التعبير بين شعوب العالم كثير "وسائغ"، وإن التدقيق فى ذلك يبتعد كثيرا بالمدقق عن الشك والشبهة.
السؤال الثانى :-
هكذا قال المسيح بحق الفارقليط : إن العالم لا يتمكن من قبوله لأنهم لن يرونه ولن يعرفونه فى الوقت الذى عرف فيه النبى محمد r وشاهده الآلاف من الأشخاص فكيف ذلك ؟
الجواب : -
إن المقصود من المشاهدة أو الرؤية هو المعرفة ببصيرة الفؤاد وهذا ما حصل بالفعل للمسيحيين الذين لم يتعرفوا على رسول الإسلام أو لم يروه. و إن الاستعمال بين الناس معروف ويرى بكثرة حتى فى العهدين ، فمن باب المثال : يقول البعض أن فلانا يمتلك فهما ولا يفهم ويمتلك عينا ولكنه لا يبصر بها ، وهكذا قال أشيعا بحقهم ( ستسمعون باتصالهم ولكن لن تفهموا ، نظروا ولكنهم لم يروا شيئا أو يسمعوا شيئا )(1).
وكذا الأمر بالنسبة للمعرفة حيث لم يتعرفوا على حقيقة رسول الإسلام بشكل كامل كل أولئك الذين يعيشون على سطح العالم ، وفى أغلب الأحيان لم يتقبلوه ، أى : لم يتعرفوا عليه . وهذا الاستعمال موجود بكثرة فى كل اللغات وحتى فى نفس الإنجيل فمثلا التصريح الذى يقـول: لا يعرف الابن " المسيح " غير الله ، على الرغم من أن المسيحيين كلهم عرفوه " لا يعرف الابن غير الأب "(2).
" قالوا له : أيها الأب أين أنت ؟ فأجاب عيسى أنتم لا تعرفوننى ولا تعرفون أبى ، ومتى ما تعرفتم على تعرفتم على أبى "(3) ، وبناء على هذا فإن القصد من عدم رؤية العالم للفارقليط تعنى عدم إدراكهم لحقيقته الكاملة .
السؤال الثالث :-
إن المسيح وعد الحواريين وبشرهم فى الوقت الذى جاء محمد r بعد 600 سنة من ذلك الوعد ، وفى زمانه لم يبق أحد من الحواريين.
الجواب :-
لقد كان المخاطب " وهم الحواريون " ظاهرا ولكن المقصود الحقيقى هم أمة عيسى إن جميع المصلحين والمحدثين العالميين يستعملون هذا الأسلوب فى الخطاب فتراهم يتحدثون إلى جمع من الناس وهم يقصدون كل البشر بذلك ، وهذا كثير فى الإنجيل حيث جاء " وأقول لكم أيضا إن إنسانا سوف يأتى بعد هذا الابن وعلى يده اليمنى تأتى القوة كما تأتى غيوم السماء"(4).
1 – إنجيل متى (13 / 13 – 14) 3 – إنجيل يوحنا (8 / 19)
2 – إنجيل متى (11 / 27) 4– إنجيل متى (26 : 64)
إن الذين خاطبهم المسيح حيينها لم يشاهدوا شيئا من هذا الوضع الذى جاء فى خطابه بل لم تشاهد أمة عيسى إلى الآن ذلك وبعد مضى ألف وتسعمائة وتسعين عاما .
على أية حال ، إن النتيجة التى يمكن أن تتوصل إليها هى : إن خطابات وأحاديث الرسل والأنبياء والمصلحين يقصد بها عامة البشر ، وإن كانت تلك الخطابات فى مجالس صغيرة لا يتعدى جلساؤها عدة أفراد .
السؤال الرابع : 
إن آخر سؤال هو إن المسيح قال بصدد الفارقليط " سيبقى معكم وفيكم " فهل يمكن أن يبقى محمد فى شخص ما ؟ لأنه فى الإمكان أن يكون شخص مع شخص آخر ولكن كيف يكون أحد ما فى شخص آخر ؟
الجواب : -
إن جملة " فيكم سيبقى " تعنى أحكامه وقوانينه ستبقى إلى الأبد بينكم و بين ظهوركم وإن أحكامه سوف لن تنسخ ولن تتمكن هذه النوعية من الشبهات الصبيانية آن تقلل من قيمة الآيات التى تتطرق إلى ظهور الرسول الموعود مع كل هذه القرائن(1) 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .

 شكرا للشيخ / جعفر السبحانى 

 وأجد البروفسيور / عبد الأحد داود يريد أن يعلق فليتفضل .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بالنسبة للمذاهب التى وصمت بالهرطقة مثل الغنوصيين Gnostics و الأبوليناريين Appolinarians و الدوكيتيين Docetas وغيرهم وقد اتخذ أحد زعماء تلك المواهب لنفسه اسم " البراقليوس " وأدعى أنه النبى ( أل أحمد ) الذى تنبأ به المسيح وصار له أتباع عديدون .
أما بالنسبة لعلامات ( البرقليطوس الآخرى )

( أ ) أنه ( سوف يوبخ العالم لأجل الخطيئة والاستقامة والعدالة )(2) أما تفسير ( الاستقامة ) بما نسب إلى عيسى فى قوله ( لأنني ذاهب إلى أبى )(3) فهو تفسير غامض مبهم . إذ يجعل عودة عيسى إلى ربه سببا كافيا لتأنيب العالم بواسطة ( البرقليطوس ) لماذا ؟ ومن الذى أنب العالم بسبب ذلك ؟ لقد اعتقد اليهود أنهم صلبوا عيسى وقتلوه ولم يؤمنوا أنه رفع إلى السماء . ثم عاقبهم محمد ووبخهم بشدة بسبب كفرهم هذا . وقد أصاب هذا التوبيخ النصارى الذين يعتقدون أنه صلب ومات على الصليب وأنه إله أو ابن الله وقد أوضح القرآن هذه النقطة بقوله تعالى ( وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبـه

1 – أحمد موعود الإنجيل (ص ص 89 – 102) 3 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 / 10)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 / 8)

لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه مالهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما )(1) 

علما أن الكثيرين من النصارى الأوائل أنكروا صلب المسيح وأصروا على أن أحد أتباعه ( يهوذا الاسخريوطى ) أو شبها له ألقى القبض عليه وصلب بدلا منه كما أن الكورنثيون cornithians و البازيلديون Basilidans و القربوبقراطيون Corpocations وغيرهم كثيرون كانوا من نفس الرأى .

(ب) من أهم علامات ( البركليتوس ) أيضا أنه (سوف يؤنب العالم لأجل الدينونة)(2) ( لأن رئيس هذا العالم قد أدين )(3) لأن العالم كان خاضعا له .
وفى الفصل السابع من سفر دانيال يصف النبى دانيال كيف عقدت الدينونة الكبرى وصدر الحكم الإلهي بتحطيم ديانة الشيطان على يد البر ناشا ( ابن الإنسان ) محمد ويستخدم دانيال تعبير مشابهة جدا لتعبير القرآن الكريم عن يوم الحساب أو الدينونة وعن الدين الحق أى الإسلام وأن استعمال القرآن لكلمة ( دين ) الواردة فى سفر دانيال ( بالآرامية دينا ) بما يعنى الحكم أو الدينونة أو الدين أمر فى غاية الأهمية لأنه فى رأى من أحد البراهين على الحقيقة التى أنزلها الروح القدس جبريل على كل من دانيا ل وعيسى ومحمد إذ لم يكن باستطاعة محمد أن يختلق هذا أو لفقه حتى ولو كان فيلسوفا ضليعا كأرسطو .

(ج) والعلامة الأخيرة للبرقليوس هى أنه ( لا يتكلم من عنده ، بل يتكلم بما يسمع ، ويخبركم بما يأتى )(4) وهكذا كان محمد ينطق الوحى كما يسمعه من جبريل وكان الوحى يدون على يد الكتبة المختارين حتى تم جمع القرآن . 
هذا هو البركليتوس الحقيقى إذن فهل باستطاعتكم أن تدلونا على أى شخص آخر تنطبق عليه كل هذه الصفات والعلامات والمميزات التى للبركليتوس ؟ إنكم لا تستطيعون(5) .
وشكرا لكم جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .

 شكرا للبر فسور / عبد الأحد داود
 والآن جاء دور الجمهور فلنستمع من أحد الباحثين عن الحقيقة فليتفضل

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أطلب منكم أن تعطوني وقتا كافيا لكى اشرح شرحا وافيا لكل فقرة 

 سوف نعطيك وقتا كافيا دون مقاطعة و إنصات كامل 

شكرا لكم جميعا 
أنا أحاوركم بكلامكم بصرف النظر عن ثقتي فى أصل مصدره ، أننى كنت أعددت شرحا وافيا لكل كلمة وإرجاعها إلى أصولها فى تلك البشارات وكان من المفروض أن تكون أصول
1 – سورة النساء (الآيتين 157 – 158) 2 – إنجيل يوحنا (12 / 31) 3 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 / 30) 
3 – إنجيل يوحنا (16 / 13) 4 – محمد r كما ورد فى كتاب اليهود و النصارى (ص ص 145 – 148)
الإنجيل باللغة الآرامية عندما أرسلت رسالة للقس د / منيس عبد النور للإستفسار عن اللغة التى كان يستخدمها المسيح فقال كان يستخدم اللغة السائدة فى قومه وهى الآرامية فأين الإنجيل باللغة الآرامية ؟ لا يوجد لكن المرجع حاليا للنصوص الأصلية باللغة اليونانية فلابد من إرجاع الكلمات إلى أصولها وخصوصا المختلف عليها فى هذا النص الوارد على لسان سيدنا عيسى ( إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي . وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد .روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يـراه ولا يعرفه . وأمـا أنـتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم )(1).

أول كلمة عليها جدل هى (البركليتوس ) لقد حاول القساوسة إثبات أنها تعنى المعزى وهى تخص الروح القدس فقط.
إذا رجعنا إلى كلمة ( معزى ) الواردة سابقا لقد استخدمت فى العهد الجديد على صور شتى لقد فسرها د/ قس منيس عبد النور بأنها تعنى " الوكيل " أو " المؤيد " وقد أرجعها الأستاذ /إبراهيم خليل إلى القاموس اليونانى " المعزى " أو " الشفيع " أو " آل محمد " أو " المحمود " وإذا رجعنا إلى ما قاله القس /غسان خلف ترجمها " المعزى " أو " الشفيع " لكن قبل شرح وافى لهذه الكلمة لنا أن ننتقل إلى الكلمة التى بعدها مباشرا وهى " آخر " يقول القس / غسان خلف هناك كلمتان ترجمتا إلى العربية بكلمة " آخر " هما " ألوس " " alloV" رقم أ 212 ص 44 ، و " هيتروس " "خtخroV" رقم 1845 ص 311 ومع أن هاتين الكلمتين استعملتا متبادلتان بنفس المعنى فى بعض المواضع غير أن هناك تمييزا فى المعنى بينهما فى مواضع كثيرة فالأولى تعنى " آخر من النوع نفسه " والثانية تعنى "آخر من نوع مختلف " الأماكن التى استخدمت فيها كلمة آخر من نفس الصنف الأول 

( أنت هو الآتى أم ننتظر آخر )(2) أى أنهم كانوا ينتظرون نبى آخر 
( الذى يشهد لى هو آخر )(3) أى نبى مثلى 
( إن أتى آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه )(4) أى أسمه يدل على صفته ولم يأتى رسول أسمه يدل على صفته إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أن الأسم مصدر من الحمد 
( فيعطيكم معزيا آخر )(5) 
( الآتى يكرز بيسوع آخر )(6)
أن كلمة " آخر " تدل على أن هناك صنف من نفس النوع أى أن هناك معزيا أول فهل كانت الروح القدس معزيا أول بالطبع لا هل كانت الروح القدس معزيا ثانيا لا . فلنبحث عن المعزى إذا رجعنا إلى الأصل اليونانى ذكرت كلمه " عزاء " على أربع صور

1 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 15 – 17) 3 – إنجيل يوحنا (5 : 32) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 16) 
2 – إنجيل لوقا (7 : 19 – 20) 4 – إنجيل لوقا (5 : 43) 6 – رسالة كورنثوس الثانية (11 : 4) 

1-   جاءت على صوره ( يعزى ) ( يشجع ) " paramuqخomaiرقم 3220
( إلى مرثا ومريم ليعزوهما )(1)
( كانوا معها 0000 يعزونها )(2)
وهنا العزاء لشيء مادى محسوس 

2-   وجاءت على صوره ( يعظ ) ( واعظ ) ( يعزى ) (يتعزى ) “paracalخw”رقم 3202 .
( ولا تريد أن تتعزى )(3)
( هو يتعزى وأنت تتعذب )(4)
وهنا يتقبل العزاء لشيء مادى محسوس أيضا 

3 - وجاءت على صوره ( تعزية ) ( عزاء ) ( وعظ ) “ paraclhsiV”رقم 3206
( ينتظر تعزية إسرائيل )(5)
(لأنكم قد نلتم عزاءكم)(6)
(بتعزية الروح القدس)(7)

4 - وجاءت على صوره ( المعزى ) ( الشفيع ) “paraclhtoV” رقم 3207
( فيعطيكم معزيا آخر )(8)
( المعزى الروح القدس )(9)
( متى جاء المعزى )(10)
( يأتيكم المعزى )(11)
( إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع )(12)

هنا التعزية لشيء مادى ملموس ذو حواس ومعلوم وليس طيف وسوف نعرف بعد قليل حقيقة الروح القدس الواردة فى يوحنا 14 : 26 ( المعزى الروح القدس ) الروح وردت بالمعنى التالية ( روح ) ( روحي ) ( نفس ) و وردت بمعنى (نبى )أيضا
(بل امتحنوا الأرواح )(13)
(كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع )(14)
( روح الحق وروح الضلال )(15)
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (11 : 19) 6 – إنجيل لوقا (6 : 24) 11 – إنجيل يوحنا (4 : 1)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (11 : 31) 7 – الأعمال (9 : 31) 12 – يوحنا الأولى (2 : 1)
3 – إنجيل متى (2 : 18) 8 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 16) 13 – يوحنا الأولى (4 : 1)
4 – إنجيل لوقا (16 : 25) 9 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26) 14 – يوحنا الأولى (4 : 3)
5 – إنجيل لوقا (2 : 25) 10 – إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 26) 15 – يوحنا الأولى (4 : 6)


“ pnخuma “رقم 3468 ص 630
القدس وردت بالمعاني التالية ( مقدس ) ( قديس ) ( قدوس) ( اقدس ) (قدس ) (قدس )
“ agioV “ رقم 30 ص 10
( يوحنا 0000 رجل بار وقديس )(1) 
إذا المعنى ( الروح القدس ) هى ( نفس قديسة )أو ( نبى مقدس ) إذا التعزية والشفاعة لشيء مادى محسوس وليس شئ غيبي غير محسوس 
الاعتراض الآخر على كلمة يمكث إلى الأبد وكلمة أبد وردت بالمعاني التالية ( دهر ) ( أزل )( أبد ) ( عالم ) “ aiwn “رقم 141 ص 30
أى أنه أثره يبقى بقاء الدهر كله وهو القرآن الكريم ، والسنة الشريفة ورسالته عالميه .

والاعتراض على " روح الحق " لقد عرفنا سابقا أن الروح تعنى نبى أما كلمة الحق فقد وردت على الصور الآتية ( حق ) ( حقيقة ) ( صدق ) ( صادق ) “ alhqخia “ص 40 رقم 196 أى ( نبى صادق) ولقد وصف الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصادق الآمين من قبل بعثته.
والاعتراض على ( لا يراه ولا يعرفه )(2) فكلمة ( يرى ) فقد وردت على الصور الآتية ( ينظر ) ( ناظر ) ( يرى ) ( يبصر ) “ qخwrخw “رقم 2040ص 371 وقد استخدمت الكلمة فى
( لا يراه ولا يعرفه )(3) 
( الذى يراني يرى الذى أرسلني )(4)
( لا يراني العالم 000 أما أنتم فتروني )(5)(6) 
أى أن الرؤيا هنا مجازيه لشيء مادى محسوس أما الشيء غير منظور الذى لا يرى فيستخدم الكلمة “ aoratoV “ رقم 467 ص84
وقد استخدمت الكلمة فى
( أموره غير المنظورة ترى )(7)
( صورة الله غير المنظور )(8)
( الذى لا يفني ولا يرى )(9) 
1 – إنجيل مرقس (6 : 20) 2 – الذى يبلغ الحق لابد أن يكون بشرا من جنس الناس حتى يكون الاستئناس به أكمل و الاقتناع 
3 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 17) بكلامه أوقع. أما الذى لا يرى إما جن أو ملاكا الذى لا يرى كالهواء هل هذا يقنع الناس بكلمة الحق 4 – إنجيل يوحنا ( 12 : 45) 5 – إنجيل يوحنا ( 14 : 19) 6 – و هذا دليل على محدودية رسالة المسيح لقومه بنى 
7 – رسالة رومية (1 : 20) إسرائيل كما قال (لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل 
8 – كورنثوس الأولى (1 : 15) الضالة)متى15: 24
9 – تيموثاوس الأولى (1 : 17)

وكلـمة يعرف وردت عـلى الصور الآتية ( يعرف ) ( يعرف ) ( عارف ) ( معروف ) ( يعلم ) ( عالم ) ( يفهم ) “ ginwscw” رقم 961 ص 157 و قد استـخدمت الكلمة فى ( فقال قوم من أهل أورشليم أليس هذا هو الذى يطلبون أن يقتلوه . وهاهو يتكلم جهارا ولا يقولون له شيئا . فلعل هو . وأما المسيح فمتى جاء لا يعرف أحد من أين هو )(1) فعدم المعرفة التى وردت هنا ليس شمولية وإنما خصوصية أما عدم المعرفة الشاملة ففي اليونانية “ agnohma” رقم 41 ص 13 التى تعنى ( لا يعرف ) ( غير معروف ) ( يجهل ) ( مجهول ) وإنما المعني أن الحواريين أكثر الناس معرفة بالرسول r عن الآخرين ومتى جاء المسيحيين أكثر الناس أيمانا به لأن المسيح عليه السـلام بشر به وعرف الحواريين بصفاته فإذا رأوه آمنوا به لأنهم يعرفونه حقا أما الآخرين الذين لا يعرفونه ولا يرونه فإنهم لن يؤمنوا به ودليل على معرفتهم به النص ( وأما أنتم فتعرفونه ) لما ( لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم ) لم يستخدم تعبير مكث أو يمكث أى يبقى الفترة الزمنية المحددة لهم فى الأرض لكن أستخدم المترجمون كلمة ماكث أى أنة بقائه مستمر والكلمة المستخدمة باليونانية "mخnw “ رقم 2739 ص 500 والاستخدامات المتعددة لها ( يبقى ) ( الباقي ) ( يمكث ) ( ماكث ) ( يثبت ) ( ثابت ) ( يستقر ) ( مستقر ) ( يدوم ) ( دائم ) ( يقيم ) ( ينتظر ) ( يلبث ) ( حال ) ( عند ) 
( ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم )(2) 
( بل يمكث عليه غضب الله )(3) 
( من يؤمن بي لا يمكث فى الظلمة )(4)
بالاستخدامات السابقة للكلمة أن البقاء معهم أى البشارة به معهم وتتوارثها الأجيال وهم أعرف الناس به ( ويكون فيكم ) أى الإنجيل الذى هو بشارة به ولو أن البقاء معهم بنفسه الشريفة لأستخدم “ diatribw “ رقم 1150 ص 189 بمعنى ( يمكث ) ( يقيم ) ( يصرف ) وقد استخدمت بهذا المعنى فى 
( مكث معهم هناك وكان يعمد )(5) 
( ومكث هناك مع تلاميذه )(6) 
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (7 : 25 – 27)
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 17)
3 – إنجيل يوحنا (3 : 36)
4 – إنجيل يوحنا (12 : 46)
5 – إنجيل يوحنا (3 : 22)
6 – إنجيل يوحنا (11 : 54)

لكن الكلمة المستخدمة تدل على مجاز ويدل على أنه يتخلل أجسامكم أن يكون مصباحا لهم ( ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم )(1) أى أنكم أكثر الناس معرفة به من غيركم لأن البشارة الموجودة فى الإنجيل كافيه لكم وكلمة فيكم تفيد أنه يتخللكم و يسكن فيكم . إذا عدنا إلى النص السابق كاملا سوف يكون الصيغة الحقيقية له هى ( إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي . وأنا أطلب من الآب فيمنحكم شفيعا آخر مثلى ليمكث فيكم إلى الأزل ، نبيا حقيقيا صادقا الذى لا يمكن للعالم أن يشاوره لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه كل البشر ، وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه مبشر به فى إنجيلكم ويكون فى ضمائركم ) وأستخدم تعبير ( أما أنتم فتعرفونه) وكان يجب أن يقول ( أما أنتم فترونه وتعرفونه ) وحذفت الرؤيا هنا دليلا قاطعا أنه لم يأتى فى فترة الحواريين وإنما سوف يأتى بعد ذلك لكن لابد أن تكونوا عارفين به وأول ناس تؤمنوا به . الاعتراض الآخر هو فى قوله ( ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب ، روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى )(2) 

لقد أستخدم تعبير “ anapخmpw “ رقم 333 ص 61 التى تعنى ( يرسل ) ( يرد )
(أرسله إلى هيرودس )(3) هنا الإرسال من بشر إلى بشر
أما إذا كان الإرسال من الله إلى البشر أستخدم “ pخmpw “ رقم 3317 ص 601 التى تعنى ( يرسل ) ( مرسل ) ( مرسل ) وقد استخدمت فى
( يكرم الآب الذى أرسلني )(4)
( ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني )(5) 
( الآب الذى أرسلني )(6)
( الذى أرسلني يشهد لى )(7) 
( مشيئة الذى أرسلني )(8) 
( المعزى ….سيرسله الآب باسمي )(9)

1 – (الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم) البقرة 146، الأنعام 20 .
أى اليهود و النصارى يعرفون محمدا معرفة لا امتراء فيها كما يعرف الواحد منهم ولده معرفة يقينية. قال عبد الله بن سلام رضى الله عنه – و كان من علماء اليهود و أخبارهم : أنا أعلم به منى بابنى. فقال له عمر رضى الله عنه: لم ؟ قال : لأنى لست أشك فى محمد أنه نبى فأما ولدى فلعل والدته خانت – فقد اعترف من هداه الله من أحبارهم كهذا العالم الجليل و تميم الدارى من علماء النصارى أنهم عرفوه r معرفة لا يتطرق إليها الشك.
2 – إنجيل يوحنا (15 : 26) 6 – إنجيل يوحنا (5 : 30)
3 – إنجيل لوقا (23 : 7) 7 – إنجيل يوحنا (5 : 37)
4 – إنجيل يوحنا (5 : 23) 8 – إنجيل يوحنا (6 : 38)
5 – إنجيل يوحنا (5 : 24) 9 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26) 

معنى ذلك أن هناك خلل كيف أن الله تبارك وتعالى هو الذى يرسل الشفيع وكيف يقال على لسان المسيح ( سأرسله أنا ) والتصحيح اللغوي هو ( ومتى جاء الشفيع الذى سوف أطلب من الآب إرساله إليكم ، النبى الصادق الذى من عند الآب ينطلق فهو يشهد لى ) والعبارة الأخرى ( لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم الشفيع ولكن إن ذهبت مرسل إليكم من قبل الله ) الكلمة التى استخدمت للدلالة على أن المسيح أرسل لها معاني متعددة فهى لا تستخدم بمعنى أرسل وإنما تستخدم بمعنى (يرسل ) و ( مرسل ) ومعنى ذلك أن الإرسال من قبل الله تبارك وتعالى ، الاعتراض الآخر فى قوله ( وأما المعزى الروح القدوس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم )(1) 

الاعتراض الأول أن المعزى هو الروح القدس وقد تكلم فى ذلك الأستاذ / احمد عبد الوهاب أن بالكشف الإشعاعي على أقدم مخطوطة وجد الخط بقلم مختلف الذى كتب كلمة الروح القدس وأن أقدم مخطوطة لم تكن موجود فيها كلمة القدس لكن بالتفسير اللغوي للكلمة عرفنا أن كلمة روح تعنى نبى أيضا وأن الكلمة لها معنى آخر هو نبى قدسي وكلمه باسمي تعنى ( اسم ) ( يسمى ) ( يسمى باسم ) ( يتسمى باسم ) 
“onoma” رقم 3047 ص 551 ويكون التصحيح اللغوي للعبارة السابقة (وأما الشفيع النبى القدسي الذي سيبعثه الآب يسمى باسم أحمد فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم عن البشارة به ويصحح مفاهيمكم) معنى ذلك أن كلمة أحمد حذفت هنا إذا كنتم تريدون أن تعرفوا مكان الحذف لأن العبارة سوف تصبح ناقصة يسمى باسم ؟ باسم ماذا ؟ أين الأسم الذى يسمى به حذف فى هذه العبارة وبالتأكيد أنه الباركليت الذى معناه أحمد أو محمود كما فسر سابقا(2) وشكرا لكم جميعا على سعه صدركم جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

 وقبل أن ننهى هذا اللقاء هل من أحد من الجمهور له أن يسأل أو يضيف شئ فليتفضل .

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لقد قرأنا فى أحد المجلات أنه توجد نظرية قالت أن رجلا عربيا مسيحيا يتحدث اليونانية أشار على آمنة بذلك لكى يتواءم أسم محمد مع الفقرة التالية من الإنجيل التى تقول على لسان المسيح لأتباعه ( إذا لم أترككم لن يأتى البركليتوس إليكم ، لكن إذا تركتكم سوف يبعث إليكم وبمجيئه سوف يفرض على العالم العدل والحكمة ) ومعنى كلمة ( البريكليتوس ) اليونانية أحمد أو محمد أو محمود ، فما رأى السادة العلماء ؟ وشكرا

 أحد الجمهور يريد التحدث عن نفس الموضوع 
· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بالنسبة للنقطة التى آثارها الأخ عن النظرية التى تدعى أن رجلا عربيا مسيحيا يتحدث اليونانية أشار على آمنة بذلك لكى يتواءم أسم محمد مـع الفـقرة الإنجيل " البركليتوس ".
1 – إنجيل يوحنا (14 : 26) 2 – جميع الكلمات من الفهرس العربى لكلمات العهد الجديد اليونانية.
1-   لم نجد أى دليل يثبت أنها قابلت أى شخص تكلم معها عن هذا الأسم .
2-   الذى سماه جده عبد المطلب كما نعرف من كتب السيرة سماه محمد رجاء أن يحمد فى الأرض وفى السماء .
3-   إذا افترضنا صحة هذا الكلام معنى ذلك أنها كانت تعرف أن أبنها قادم بدين جديد ومبشر به فى الكتب السابقة بأنه نبى 
4 - أن وصف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الإنجيل وصف ليس الأسم فقط بل وصف الشريعة وصف موقفه من المسيحية لأنه يؤيد ما سبقه من الرسل وهذا ما جاء به القرآن .
وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .

 و الآن أمامنا أحد الجمهور يريد أن يتحدث فليتفضل 

 بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم ، أمامنا ثلاثة نصوص يوجد بها بشارات غير البشارة المذكورة "الباراكليت" فى الإنجيل سوف أقرأها عليكم من إنجيل متى، مرقس، لوقا
النص الأول :

"اسمعوا مثلا آخر. كان إنسان رب بيت غرس كرما و أحاطه بسياج و حفر فيه معصرة و بنى برجا و سلمه إلى كرامين و سافر و لما قرب وقت الأثمار أرسل عبيده إلى الكرامين ليأخذ أثماره فأخذ الكرامون عبيده و جلدوا بعضا و قتلوا بعضا و رجموا بعضا ثم أرسل أيضا عبيدا آخرين أكثر من الأولين ففعلوا بهم كذلك فأخيرا أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلا يهابون أبني و أما الكرامون فلما رأوا الابن قالوا فيما بينهم هذا هو الوارث هلم نقتله و نأخذ ميراثه فأخذوه و أخرجوه خارج الكرم و قتلوه فمتى جاء صاحب الكرم ماذا يفعل بأولئك الكرامين؟ قالوا له أولئك الأردياء يهلكهم هلاكا رديا و يسلم الكرم إلى كرامين آخرين يعطونه الأثمار فى أوقاتها قال لهم يسوع أما قرأتم قط فى الكتب. الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية. من قبل الرب كان هذا و هو عجيب فى أعيننا لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم و يعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره و من سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض و من سقط هو عليه يسحقه"(1). 

النص الثانى :
"وابتدأ يقول لهم بأمثال إنسان غرس كرما وأحاطه بسياج وحفر حوض معصرة وبنى برجا وسلمه إلى كرامين وسافر . ثم أرسل إلى الكرامين فى الوقت عبدا ليأخذ من الكرامين من ثمر الكرم .فأخذوه وجلدوه وأرسلوه فارغا . ثم أرسل إليهم أيضا عبدا آخر . فرجموه وشجوه وأرسلوه مهانا . ثم أرسل أيضا آخر . فقتلوه . ثم آخرين كثيرين فجلدوا منهم بعضا وقتلوا بعضا . فإذ كان له أيضا ابن واحد حبيب إليه أرسله أيضا إليهم أخيرا قائلا إنهم يهابون أبني.

1 – إنجيل متى (21 : 33 – 44)
ولكنى أولئك الكرامين قالوا فيما بينهم هذا هو الوارث . هلموا نقتله فيكون لنا الميراث . فأخذوه وقتلوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم . فماذا يفعل صاحب الكرم . يأتى ويهلك الكرامين ويعطى الكرم إلى آخرين . أما قرأتم هذا المكتوب . الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية . من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب فى أعيننا . فطلبوا أن يمسكوه ولكنهم خافوا من الجمع لأنهم عرفوا أنه قال المثل عليهم : فتركوه ومضوا "(1).

النص الثالث :
" وابتدأ يقول للشعب هذا المثل . إنسان غرس كرما وسلمه إلى كرامين وسافر زمانا طويلا . وفى الوقت أرسل إلى الكرامين عبدا لكي يعطوه من ثمر الكرم . فجلده الكرامون وأرسلوه فارغا . فعاد وأرسل عبدا آخر . فجلدوا ذلك أيضا وأهانوه وأرسلوه فارغا. ثم عاد فأرسل ثالثا . فخرجوا هذا أيضا وأخرجوه . فقال صاحب الكرم ماذا أفعل . أرسل أبني الحبيب . لعلهم إذا رأوه يهابون . فلما رآه الكرامون تآمروا فيما بينهم قائلين هذا هو الوارث . هلموا نقتله لكي يصير لنا الميراث . فأخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه . فماذا يفعل بهم صاحب الكرم . يأتى ويهلك هؤلاء الكرامين ويعطى الكرم لآخرين . فلما سمعوا قالوا حاشا . فنظر إليهم وقال إذا ما هو هذا المكتوب الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية . كل من يسقط على ذلك الحجر يترضض . ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه "(2).
السؤال هو ( ماذا قصد المسيح بمثل الكرامين الأردياء وهل هذه النصوص بشارة عن نبى يأتى بعد عيسى أم لا ؟ وشكرا لكم جميعا 

 وأجد القس د / منيس عبد النور يريد أن يتكلم فليتفضل 

شكرا لكم جميعا .للرد على التساؤل السابق فنقول : رب البيت هو الله ، وابنه هو المسيح ، وأنه تكلم عن نفسه كأن اليهود قتلوه . ومادام المسيح قائل هذه الأقوال يكون هو ابن الله ، وأنه مات عن خطايا العالم . وبعد إرسال الابن لم يرسل رسول آخر . كان الرسول الأخير هو الابن ، فليس من المعقول أنه بعدما أرسل الابن يرجع فيرسل العبيد .عدا ذلك فإن المسيح اقتبس هنا خبر " الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون " (3) وقال بطرس إن صاحب سفر المزامير قصد بالحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون المسيح نفسه ، حيث يقول " فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم وجميع شعب إسرائيل أنه باسم يسوع الناصري الذى صلبتموه أنتم، الذى أقامه الله من الأموات ، بذاك وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحا. هذا هو الحجر الذى احتقرتموه أيها البناؤون الـذى صار رأس الزاوية " ( أعمال 4 : 10 ,11 , 1 بطرس 2 : 4 – 8 ) وعليه فالبناءون كانوا يهود عصره. وقال المسيح المثل خطابا لليهود " ملـكوت الله ينـزع منـكم
1 – إنجيل مرقس (12 : 1 – 12) 3 – مزمور (118 : 21 – 22)
2 – إنجيل لوقا (20 : 9 – 18)
ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره "(1).

والعهد الجديد يبين أنه يعطى للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح إيمانا حقيقيا ، الذين هم " جنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي ، أمة مقدسة شعب اقتناء " وقال لهم " لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذى دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب ، الذين قبلا لم تكونوا شعبا وأما الآن فأنتم شعب الله ، الذين كنتم غير مرحومين وأما الآن فمرحومون "(2) وهنا تلميح لطيف إلى الأثمار التى يطلبها رب البيت من الأمة التى تتولى الكرم ، ألا وهى الكنيسة المسيحية ، والكرم ملكوت الله ( متى 21 : 43 يشرح عدد 41 ) وعليه فقد ثبت أن الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون هو المسيح نفسه . وأما مقاومة المسيح وعدم الرضوخ له فهما سبب سخط الله وحول نقمته على أعدائه . وقد تم شئ من ذلك عند خراب أورشليم وتمثيل الرومان باليهود تمثيلا فظيعا ( سنة 70 م ) بعد صلب المسيح نحو أربعين سنة . 
والمراد برب البيت هو الله ، لأن المسيح ( فى عدد 37 بحسب ما جاء فى المثل ) هو ابن رب البيت(3) وشكرا لكم جميعا .

 والآن أجد الشيخ / إبراهيم خليل أحمد يريد أن يعلق فليتفضل .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بالنسبة للبشارة السابقة يقرر سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام قرار الرب بانتزاع النبوة والكتاب من ذرية إسحاق إلى ذرية من ؟
قال لهم يسوع :" أما قرأتم قط فى الكتب : الحجر الذى رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية . من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو فى أعيننا . لذلك أقول لكم : إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ، ويعطى لأمه تعمل أثماره "(4) ولتفسير هذا القرار الخطير نستند إلى قوله تعالى فى القرآن الكريم لعلنا نهتدي إلى شخصية الرسول الكريم الذى يتحدث عنه المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام.
1 - الحجر الذى رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية :-
قال الرسول الكريم : " مثلى ومثل الأنبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بنى بنيانا ، فأحسنه وأجمله ، إلا موضع لبنة من زواياه ، فجعل الناس يطوفون به ويعجبهم البناء فيقولون : ألا وضعت هنا لبنة فيتم البناء ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : فأنا اللبنة ، جئت فختمت الأنبياء "(5) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي يؤيده القدير بقوله : ( إنه لقول رسول كريم . وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون . ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون . تنزيل من رب العالمين )(6)
إذا من هو النبى الذى رفضه بنو قومه : إنه جد الرسول عليه السلام ، إنه سيدنا إسماعيل بن ابراهيم عليه السلام

1 – 1 بطرس (2 : 9 – 10) 4 – إنجيل متى (15 : 8 – 9)
2 – إنجيل متى (21 : 43) 5 – صحيح مسلم 
3 – شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس (ص ص 322 – 323) 6 – سورة الحاقة (الآيات 40 – 43)
 منقول


----------



## Basilius (1 فبراير 2007)

[SIZE][Bفي منتهى البساطة و السفاهة يقولوا ان كلمة الباراكليتوس محرفة عن كلمة البيريكليتوس 
اين دليلكم من المخطوطات القديمة يا سادة ؟؟؟ لا يوجد دليل 
اين هذة الكلمة ؟؟؟؟ في مخيلة العقول الاسلامية فقط 
على اي اساس بنيتم كلامكم ان الباراكليتوس هي تحريف للبيريكليتوس ؟؟؟ لا يوجد 

لا توجد مخطوطة واحدة في العالم اجمع موجود بها كلمة البيريكليتوس هذة او Περίκλυτος
بل ان كل مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس الموجودة في جميع انحاء العالم تحتوي على كلمة الباراكليتوس Παράκλητος  ولا تحتوي على كلمة البيريكليتوس Περίκλυτος  المزعومة 

اين دليلكم ايها العلماء المسلمون المزيفين على وجود كلمة البيريكليتوس في المخطوطات القديمة التي ترجع الى القرن الاول الميلادي ؟؟؟؟؟
اين دليلكم مجرد ادعاء على تحريف الكلمة الى بيريكليتوس ولا يوجد سند واحد تاريخي وثائقي لما تقولون ايها السادة المدلسين 
اين دليلكم ؟؟؟؟ مجرد ادعاءات بان كلمة الباراكليتوس هي تحريف للبيريكليتوس 


الم تعلموا ايها الكتاب المحمدين ان اللغة اليونانية لا يوجد بها تشكيل ( فتحة و ضمة و كسرة و هكذا ؟؟) 


تغيير كلمة ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) لتصبح ( Περίκλυτος - Periklytos)، يعني تغيير ثلاثة حروف موجودة في أصل الكلمة ( e, i, u /, υ  ,ι ε لتصبح a,a,e -,ά, η  α)،

فاين دليلكم من المخطوطات القديمة الموجودة من قبل اسلامكم باكثر من خمسة قرون ؟؟؟؟
اين دليلكم على وجود مثل هذة الكلمة في المخطوطات القديمة يا سادة !!!!!!

ولا يُوجد أي دليل أو برهان علي حدوث تغيير في القراءة الأصلية، فلدينا عدد ضخم من المخطوطات الخاصّة بالإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا والتي يرجع أقدمها إلي سنة 200م، وهي معروضة في المتاحف وعلي شبكة الإنترنت ومتاحة للجميع للإطلاع عليها وجميع المخطوطات لا يوجد بها سوي كلمة  ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ). 

فاين كلمة  Περίκλυτος  في المخطوطات يا سادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اين يا مدلسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اين الدليل على حدوث التغير في القراءة ؟؟؟؟؟ اين يا مدلسين ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وهذا يبيّن لنا كيف يُلقون بالأقوال بلا سند أو دليل أو منطق، ويفترضون وجود ما ليس له وجود!![/B]

وقال أحد الكتاب المحمدين  " أنَّ كلمة باراقليط - paraklete  مأخوذة من الثناء والحمد وتعني الممدوح أو المحمود، وأنَّها تُترجم في اللغة اليونانية دائمًا بكلمة بيريكليتوس Periklytos، وإنجيل يوحنا حاليًا في الآيات:14/16و5ا/26و16/7 يستخدم كلمة  Comforter ( معزي ) من النسخة الإنجليزية كترجمة للكلمة اليونانية باراكليتوس ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) والتي تعني شفيع أو مدافع، وهو الشخص الذي يدعي لمساعدة آخر أو صديق رحيم أكثر مما تعني معزي، ثمّ يزعم قائلاً : " والأساتذة المتخصصون في اللاهوت يقولون إنَّ باراكليتوس هي تحريف في القراءة للكتابة الأصلية بيريكليتوس"!!



*ونقول له مَنْ هؤلاء " المتخصّصون في اللاهوت " الذين تزعم أنَّهم قالوا ذلك؟!!*



ويزيد من مزاعمه ويقول " وفي القول الأصلي ليسوع المسيح فيه تنبؤ لنبي يُشتق اسمه من الحمد " ويزعم قائلاً " وحتى لو قرأنا باراكليتوس فإنها تدلّ ‏على النبيّ الكريم الذي كان رحيمًا بكلّ الخلائق"!! ثم يلجأ إلى الترجمة الإنجليزية ويُعدّد ضمير الغائب المذكّر ظنًا منه أنَّ ذلك يُؤكّد مزاعمه فيقول؛ " ومن فضلك، عَدِّد ضمائر " هو " he's‏ المستخدمة لوصف الباراكليت: 

" Hombeit when he the spirit of truth is come, he will guide you into all truth for he shall not speak of himself, but whatsoever he shall hear that shall he speak and he will show you things to come"



ستجدهم سبعة ضمائر مذكرة في جملة واحدة. لا توجد آية أخرى في الـ 61‏ سفرًا في إنجيل البروتستانت أو الـ 73سفرًا لإنجيل الكاثوليك بها سبعة ضمائر مذكرة وسوف توافقني أنَّ ‏كل هذه الضمائر المُذكّرة من آية واحدة لا يمكن أن تدل على Ghost (شبح أو طيف أو روح ) سواء كان مقدسًا أم لا "!!‏

* وهكذا يزعم بلا دليل وبدون أي فهم أو معرفة بالكتاب المقدّس والعقيدة المسيحية أنَّ الروح القدس مجرّد قوّة وليس أقنوم الحياة في الذات الإلهيّة وأنّه يُخاطب بكل ضمائر العقل، فهو يُخاطب بضمير المخاطب والمُتكلّم والغائب في أحوال كثيرة كما سنري لاحقًا.*


ثم يزعم هذا الكاتب أنَّه عندما نوقشت هذه النقطة الخاصة بالسبعة ضمائر المذكورة في آية واحدة من الإنجيل في مناظرة في الهند مع المبشّرين المسيحيّين غُيّرَت النسخة الأرديّة من الإنجيل وهو خداع معتاد من المبشّرين خاصّة في اللغات الإقليمية!! ثم يُضيف زعمًا آخر قائلاً؛ " آخر حيلة عثرتُ عليها في الإنجيل باللغة الإفريقيّة في هذه الآية موضع البحث فقد غيّروا كلمة معزّي ( مساعد  Comforter) إلي كلمة وسيط ( Mediator) وأقحموا فيها جملة الروح القدس وهي التي لم يجرأ أي دارس إنجيلي في إقحامها إلي النسخ الإنجليزية المتعددة ولا حتي جماعة شهود يهوه! وهكذا يصنع المسيحيّون بكلمات الله"!!



*والسؤال هنا هو: من أين جاء بالزعم أنَّ جملة " الروح القدس " مُقحمة سواء في الأصل اليوناني أو في أي ترجمة علي الإطلاق؟!! ‏*


ثمّ يًضيف؛ إذا رجعنا إلي الكلمة ( الروح القدس ) في الأصل اليوناني " بنيوما Pneuma " ومعناها النفس أو الروح أو الغاز أو الهواء ولا توجد كلمة واحدة منفصلة للتعبير عن الروح في الكُتب المقدّسة اليونانيّة، وبالنسبة لمحرّري نسخة الملك جيمس والتي تُسَمّي أيضًا النسخة المرجع ونسخة الرومان الكاثوليك أعطوا أفضلية لكلمة Ghost بمعني الطيف أو الشبح بدلاً من كلمة Spirit  بمعني الروح عندما يترجمون كلمة Pneuma  اليونانية "!! ثم يزيد في إدعاءاته قائلاً " ويمكن أنْ نلاحظ أنَّ أي دارس إنجيلي من أي مستوي لم يحاول أنْ يوازن أو يقارن في المعني بين كمة باراكليتوس في النسخ الأصلية اليونانية وبين‏ الروح القدسي Holy Ghost ونستطيع الآن أن نقول بكل ثقة وبدون تردد أنَّه إذا كان المعزي أو المساعد هو الروح القدسي أو االإلهي، إذًا فإنَّ الروح القدسي أو الإلهي هو النبي القدسي أو الإلهي ونحن.... ‏نقرّ ونؤمن بأن أي نبن مرسل من قبل الله عز وجل هو نبلي قدسي وبدون أي خطيئة"!!



*وهو هنا يخترع ترجمة من وحي خياله ليؤيذد بها مزاعمه، ويُفسّر كلمة الله علي هواه بعيدًا عن قرينتها وسياق الكلام التي وردت به!! ونسأله هنا أيضًا ؟ من قال أنَّ الأنبياء قد تسموا بالأرواح القدسيّة ؟!!* 

ويزعم آخر قائلاً:"يعتقد بعض العلماء أنَّ ما قاله عيسي بلغته الآرامية، أقرب إلي الكلمة اليونانيّة Periklytos "!! والتي يقول أنَّها تُقابل في العربية اسم مشتق من الحمد!! *ونقول له مَنْ هم هؤلاء العلماء المزعومون، ومن أين جاءوا بهذا الزعم؟!! *ثم يضيف زاعمًا " وقد ثبت أنَّ ثمة حالات كثيرة مماثلة في العهد الجديد، حلّت فيها كلمة محل أخري، أضف علي ذلك أنَّ هناك احتمالاً آخر، وهو أنَّ الكلمة كانت Periklytos ، ثم أغفل الكتبة إحداهما لتشابههما الشديد مع الأخري وقربها المكاني منها، وإذا صحّ هذا الغرض، فسيكون معني النصّ اليوناني " فيعطيكم معزيًا آخر " !!‏



*ونقول له أيضًا ؟ ما هي الكلمات التي حلّت مكان كلمات أخرى في العهد الجديد، هل يمكن أنْ يدلّنا عليها ؟!! ونقول له كذلك هل يمكن أنْ تُبني العقائد التي يؤمن بها الناس والتي تحكم مصيرهم الأبدي على مجرد الاحتمال أو الظن ؟!!‏* 

ثم يضيف الاسم المشتق من الحمد بدلاً من " فيعطيكم معزيًا آخر "، ويكمّل زعمه قائلاً " وقد ظهرت مثل تلك الأخطاء في وجود مسافات بين الحروف في النص اليوناني، وذلك قد ينتج عنه أن تغفل عين الكاتب كلمة تشبه أخري أو تقاربها في المكان، أمّا بالنسبة لكلمة " روح " التي وردت في هذا الموضوع أنّ النبي القادم سيكون من جنس البشر، ففي أناجيل العهد الجديد أطلقت هذه الكلمة أيضًا علي من يتلقي الوحي الإلهي، وعلي من يمتلك القدرة على الاتصال الروحي وبناء على ذلك " روح الحق " هو ذلك الشخص الذى لديه قوى ‏اتصال روحية، أى ذلك الشخص الذي يتلقي الوحي الإلهي، والذى يتميّز بأنَّه مكرّس للحق كلية في حياته وسلوكه وشخصيته، وأنَّ عيسي عليه السلام قد ذكر أنَّ النبي سوف يكشف عن أمور يجهلها عيسي نفسه، ولو كان عيسي قد جاء " بجميع الحق " لما كانت هناك حاجة لأنْ يأتي نبي من بعده يحلّ للناس " جميع الحق " أنّّ " المعزّي " سيكون مثل عيسي، بشرًا نبيًا، وليس روحًا"!!!!



*من أين جاء بهذه الأقوال التي لم يذكر ولا يُمْكن أنْ يذكر دليلاً واحدًا عليها؟!!! ومن قال له أنَّ المسيح قال أنَّ هناك ما يجهله هو؟ في حين أنَّ الكتب الدينية تقول أنَّه يعلم كلّ شيء ؟ّ!! وما هو الحق الذي لم يأت به المسيح وكان العالم في حاجة إليه، ومن أسمائه أنَّه الحق، كيف يكون هو الحق ولم يأتِ للناس بجميع الحق؟!! وإذا كان المسيح، في اعتقاد هذا الكاتب هو كلمة الله وروح منه وأنَّه كان يخلق بإذن الله ويعلم الغيب بأذن الله ويُحيي الموتي ويشفي المرضى بأذن الله وأنَّ الله جعل الذين إتبعوه فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة، فهل يمكن أن يُقال أنَّه يجهل بعض الأمور؟!!‏* 

ويزعم هذا الكاتب قائلاً؛ " يقدّم لنا النصّ اليوناني الإجابة الواضحة علي ذلك السؤال لأنَّه يستخدم كلمة allon وهي مفعول به مذكّر من كلمة allos التي معناها " آخر من نفس النوع " أما الكلمة التي معناها " آخر من نفس مغاير " فهي hetenos وهي غير مستخدمة في النصّ اليوناني، وهذا يحسم المسألة، فسيكون " المعزّي " إذن " آخر من نفس النوع "، أي مثل عيسي وموسي الذي قال " مثلي " أي بشر وليس روح"!!



هكذا يتحدث دون أي معرفة بالكتاب المقدس!! فكما وصف الرب يسوع المسيح الروح القدس بالمعزي الآخر وصف الله الآب أيضًا بالآخر، الذي يشهد له، أي المسيح، فقال " الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ " allos " وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ " (يوحنا5/32). 



* وإتّخذ بعض هؤلاء من إدعاء " ماني المبتدع - الهرطوقي " وتخيلهم أنه كان مسيحيًا، من وجهة نظرهم، في القرن الثاني الميلادي، أنَّه الباراقليط الذي وعد بمجيئه، حجّة على صحّة مزاعمهم من أنَّ الباراقليط هو إنسان وليس روح!!* 

قال أحدهم " ومما يدل على أنَّ لفظ بيرقليط: يعنى نبيًا آتيًا من بعد عيسى عليه السلام - أنَّ مونتانوس إدّعى النبوّة في القرن الثاني للميلاد، وزعم أنه البيرقليط‏ الذي وعد بمجيئه عيسى، وكذلك ماني الفارسي في القرن الثالث. وهذا يدل علي أنَّ هذه اللفظة تعنى شخصًا بشريًا، وإلا ما جرؤ هذان على هذا القول. ويقول الأنبا أثناسيوس " إنَّ لفظ باراقليط إذا حرّف نطقه قليلاً يصير بيريكليت ومعناه الحمد أو الشكر وهو قريب من لفظ " أحمد".‏



*فهل يريد مثل هذا الكاتب أن يؤمن بكلام محرّف؟!! وهل يقبل أن يحرّف اللفظ ليتّفق مع فكره؟!! كما أن ماني كان يخلط بين المسيحية والوثنية وكان يؤمن بوجود إلهيين، إله النور وإله الظلمة ( أنظر الفصل التالي )!! فهل يمكن أن نتخذ من أفكاره دليلاً على عقيدة صحيحة؟!!*


*وكما زعم هؤلاء، بناء على ما جاء في كتب الأحاديث والسيرة والتفسير غير المسيحية، أنَّ أحبار اليهود ورهبان النصارى كانوا في نهاية القرن الخامس الميلادي وبداية السادس ينتظرون " نبيًا آتيًا "، ومن ثم راحوا يبحثون في آيات الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، لإيجاد ما يثبت هذه الأقاويل، وهنا زعموا أنَّ اللفظ الذي استخدمه المسيح هو لفظ عبري وقالوا أنَّه مفقود!! وقالوا أنَّ الباراقليط هو ترجمة له ويشير إلى ذلك النبي الموعود!!



 ثم عادوا وناقضوا كل ما سبق أن قالوه وقالوا أن اللفظ الأصلي هو " باراقليط " وأنَّه لا ينفي الاستدلال أيضًا على أن المقصود به هو النبي الموعود، لأنَّ معناه المعزي والمعين والشفيع، وهذه المعاني كلها تنطبق عليه!! وهكذا يقولون القول ونقيضه ليحاولوا إيجاد ما يزعمون أنَّه دليل علي صحّة ما يدّعون!!



 وزعم بعض منهم أن التلاميذ كانوا قد قبلوا الروح القدس واستفاضوا به من قبل لأنه نزل على قلب كل واحد منهم وحل فيهم، ومن ثمّ فالباراقليط الذي وعد به المسيح هو النبي الموعود!! ونقول لهم أنَّ الروح القدس لم يحل علي التلاميذ إلا بعد هذا الوعد الذي وعدهم به وليس قبله.



 وقال بعض آخر" أنَّ الروح القدس متّحد بالآب وفي ذاته، حسب أقوال علماء اللاهوت المسيحيين، فكيف يرسله المسيح؟ ومن ثم فالمرسل هو نبي مثل المسيح وليس روح الله " !! ونقول ‏لهم أيضًا أنَّ الله غير محدود لا في المكان و لا في الزمان، فهو موجود في كل مكان وزمان، وعملية إرسال الروح القدس أو الابن لا تعني الانفصال عن الآب، إنما تعني عمل الروح القدس أو الابن في البشرية، فهذا شئ يختصّ بالله غير المحدود بذاته أو بكلمته أو بروحه.



8- وزعم د. موريس بوكاي الذي اقتبس كل الآيات المتصلة بموضوع الباراقليط، وقدم ستة انثقادات على صدق هذا النصّ الإنجيلي، وقال زاعمًا إن بعض الحقائق قد غابث من الإنجيل!! وإن بعض الكلمات قد أضيفت!!! وإن الكلمات اليونانية استُخدمت بطريقة خاطئة!! وإن معظم الترجمات للنصّ الأصلي خاطئة!!! وهذه الانتقادات الخطيرة التي قدّمها د. بوكاي بمهارة لكي تبدو وكأنها مستندة إلى دراساث علمية ‏صحيحة لا ثستند على أى أساس علمي أو غير علمي بالمرة ولكن على مجرذد التخمين والظن والافتراض!!*



*لاتوجد مخطوطة واحدة في العالم اجمع موجود بها كلمة البيريكليتوس هذة او Περίκλυτος
بل ان كل مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس الموجودة في جميع انحاء العالم تحتوي على كلمة الباراكليتوس Παράκλητος  ولا تحتوي على كلمة البيريكليتوس Περίκλυτος  المزعومة 

اين دليلكم ايها العلماء المسلمون المزيفين على وجود كلمة البيريكليتوس في المخطوطات القديمة التي ترجع الى القرون الاولى الميلادية ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## mohamed5555 (2 فبراير 2007)

هو الروح القدس يسمع و يتكلم بالمعني البشري


----------



## Basilius (2 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع نقل الى الاسم الثاني لة 
بشارة احمد في الانجيل و مناظرة مع قساوسة 
و يا محمد يا تتكلم بالعقل يا تركن على جمب 
لم تقرا الردود مثل غعلمائك المدلسين 
فتوى دي ولا اية ؟ ​


----------



## mriam (2 فبراير 2007)

كيف الموضوع دة اترسل انا منزلتش المضوع دة فى المنتدى اصلا انا اول مرة اشوف دلوقتىياريت حد يقولى تفسير


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (20 فبراير 2007)

*الى الهدى*

*والله انه لمن العقم الفكرى ان نتغاضى عن كل تلك الاشارات الصريحة ،بحجة انها لم تثبت ثبوتا يقينيا.


ان انصاف الادلة اذا تواترت بجانب بعضها لابد وان تصنع دليلا ، فما بالنا  ان كانت الادلة اعظم من مجرد انصاف ادلة


اخوتى........ ان دخولنا على هذا المنتدى ليس للحرب او المجادلة عديمة النفع، وانما اشارة للخير فى الدنيا والاخرة 


ان الاسلام لا يعانى القلة ، ولا بدخولك الاسلام وترك المسيحية ستتاثر المسيحية ، انما هو النفع الذى سيعود عليك انت 


 فقارن واستشر فطرتك*


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

يا اخ ابراهيم ياريت تقول الكلام ده لنفسك الاول


----------



## Fady Naguib (11 مارس 2007)

*الرب معنا و يقوينا للرد على هذه الاكاذيب وربنا موجود*

:yaka: 





steven gerrard قال:


> يا اخ ابراهيم ياريت تقول الكلام ده لنفسك الاول


----------



## كرستينا (11 مارس 2007)

*يعنى انتى مش كاتبه الموضوع ده ؟؟؟ امال ازاى نزل ؟؟؟ يعنى حد تانى يعرف كلمة السر بتاعتك غيرك ؟؟*​


----------



## كرستينا (13 مارس 2007)

*
هذا الاله اللي انت بتقول عليه مجرد اسطورة لان
عبدة الاله (كرشنا ) من الهندوس ما زالوا ينتظرون رجوعه، فهو كبير آلهتهم وكان قد خرج لحرب ملك آخر كان قد انتصر عليه فى معركة سابقة وأسر زوجته، فعاود الإله (كرشنا) الكرة عليه وانتصر عليه بجزيرة سيلان. وبعد ذلك لم يتمكن اللاله كرشنا من الاهتداء الى بلاده الهند. وهذا ما دعا اتباعه الى الاحتفال بعيد تضرب فيه الالعاب النارية كى يهتدى الاله الى موطنه ويعود الى عباده الذين ينتظرونه ببالغ الشوق.
يسوع ربنا ومخلصنا لم تكن له زوجة , وعمره ما دعا للحرب .. وكان يشفي كثيرين ويقوم الموتى , وعندكوا في كتابكوا انه خلق ومن الذي يستطيع الخلق الا الله وحده , هذا الاله اللي ذكرته ضل الطريق , اما يسوع فهو يهدي الضالين , عايز تقارن يبقى تقرا كويس الاول وتجيبش مواضيع من مواقع اسلامية متعصبة , افهم الاول يا استاذ , واعرف انك بتتكلم وبتجدف على الرب الاله . فوقوا بقى . ​*


----------



## Basilius (13 مارس 2007)

كرستينا قال:


> *
> هذا الاله اللي انت بتقول عليه مجرد اسطورة لان
> عبدة الاله (كرشنا ) من الهندوس ما زالوا ينتظرون رجوعه، فهو كبير آلهتهم وكان قد خرج لحرب ملك آخر كان قد انتصر عليه فى معركة سابقة وأسر زوجته، فعاود الإله (كرشنا) الكرة عليه وانتصر عليه بجزيرة سيلان. وبعد ذلك لم يتمكن اللاله كرشنا من الاهتداء الى بلاده الهند. وهذا ما دعا اتباعه الى الاحتفال بعيد تضرب فيه الالعاب النارية كى يهتدى الاله الى موطنه ويعود الى عباده الذين ينتظرونه ببالغ الشوق.
> يسوع ربنا ومخلصنا لم تكن له زوجة , وعمره ما دعا للحرب .. وكان يشفي كثيرين ويقوم الموتى , وعندكوا في كتابكوا انه خلق ومن الذي يستطيع الخلق الا الله وحده , هذا الاله اللي ذكرته ضل الطريق , اما يسوع فهو يهدي الضالين , عايز تقارن يبقى تقرا كويس الاول وتجيبش مواضيع من مواقع اسلامية متعصبة , افهم الاول يا استاذ , واعرف انك بتتكلم وبتجدف على الرب الاله . فوقوا بقى . ​*



شكرا اخت كرستينا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## azazi (19 مارس 2007)

ياناس  ياعالم  انا مليت  منو الصح المسلميين ولا  المسيحييين  ضاااايع  من كثر الحوارات
كل طرف يثبت صحة دينة  وش  ذا  خلااص صدق اللي قال  الدين افيون الشعب  ولولا الاديان  ما كان  فيه حرووب  وكره وحقد 
شباب  انا احب  كل  انسااان  بالعالم  يهودي  مسيحي  مسلم  بوذي  هندوسي  ملحد  كل  انسااان
بكل صراحه ديني الاسلام  ماعلمني الا كره  غير المسلم  والتنقيص  من قدره  

صباح الالحاد


----------



## كرستينا (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

*اخي azazi الدين المسيحي دين السلام قائم على المحبة والمساواة بين الجميع .. نحن لانكره احد ولكننا نكره الشر وعمل الشيطان ونتمنى ان كل انسان يتوب ويرجع عن خطاياه ويعرف الطريق والحق والحياة الذي هو المسيح له المجد ​*


----------



## aljouri (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

كلام ابراهيم عين العقل 

ماعندكم شغل غير الاسلام والمسلمين

سبحاان الله سيبو المسلمين في حالهم

انا ماشفت منتدى اسلامي يتكلم عن المسيحين ولا يشتم عيسى المسيح زي ما انتم تشتمو الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 

 شفتوو الفرق الي بيننا وبينكم


----------



## peace_86 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

azazi ...

ليه يا صيدقي ما تقرا قصة حياتي ؟ (مكتوبة في قسم الشهادات)
وأنا كنت مسلم زيك.. لكن الآن صرت مسيحي..


وإتذكر إن محمد قسم البشر لمسلم وكافر ..
يعني إذا إنت مو مسلم؟ أجل بتصير كافر !!!!!
لكن المسيح رب المجد ... يسوع ..... قسم البشر إلى مؤمن وغير مؤمن ..
ما قال كافر .. ما قال مشرك ... ما قال منافق ...
ما احلى شريعة يسوووع ...


وليرحم والديك إدرس الإسلام.. وإكتشف حقيقته


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*



A_Deedat قال:


> اعتقد انك لم تقرأ المناظرة جيداً​
> 
> ومع ذلك فأنا على استعداد للمجئ بمناظرات اخرى للسيد احمد ديدات مععلماء المسيحية فى اكثر من موضوع متعلق بالمسيحية
> 
> ...


 

بص يا اخي  اولا الموضوع  هو عن الخرافة الغبية و السفاهة و الجهل المبين لاصحاب الراي القائل بان الكتاب تنبا بهذا المحمد 
فياريت عندك رد مفيد حطة ... معندكش يبقى السكوت احسن 
واعتقد انة هنا في القسم العديد من المواضيع التي نسفنا فيها ادعاء البشارة بمحمد ... لو ترى في نفسك العلم فلتتفضل و تجاوب ... بشرط ان لا يكون تكرارا كالمعهود منكم دائما 
اخر رد لك بة مهاترات مثل ما تقولة 
عندك رد مفيد حطة معندكش يبقى اعتقد من الافضل انك لا تكتب شيئا


----------



## جهاد الباطل (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

peace_86
انت مدرك انت قلت ايه 
فعلا انت كنت مسلم ولا مجرد دعاية للنصرانية بطريقة بالية 
احب اوضح لكم رأى نحن على علم ان كتابكم محرف ولا نقبل اى شئ غير هذا 
واى محاولة منا كمسلمين ان نثبت اننا مذكورين فى انجيلكم هو سقف الغباء 
انا لا ادعى العلم عن كل مسلمى العالم ولكنى ارى هذا 
اى دليل يحتاجه نبينا (محمد صلى الله علية وسلم )من كبتابكم


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*



peace_86 قال:


> azazi ...
> 
> ليه يا صيدقي ما تقرا قصة حياتي ؟ (مكتوبة في قسم الشهادات)
> وأنا كنت مسلم زيك.. لكن الآن صرت مسيحي..
> ...





*
########
ممنوع وضع الإيميل
وياريت عدم تشتيت الموضوع ............

حرر بواسة:. Anestas!a*


----------



## جهاد الباطل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

*اذا كنت ترى ان المقال قوي الحجة فجاوب و ناقش في الردود على هذا المقال *

*والا فكلامك فارغ *

*Athanasius*


----------



## peace_86 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*



> peace_86
> انت مدرك انت قلت ايه
> فعلا انت كنت مسلم ولا مجرد دعاية للنصرانية بطريقة بالية
> احب اوضح لكم رأى نحن على علم ان كتابكم محرف ولا نقبل اى شئ غير هذا
> ...


كيف يعني؟
لا أنا مسلم.. كنت..
وسعودي أيضاً.. ومازلت..

قرأت الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## جهاد الباطل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

اذا انت متنصر 
من قام بتنصيرك ؟؟؟
اتقول الكتاب المقدس ماذا وجدت فيه لتتنصر هكذا وتترك الاسلام 
وكيف هذا وانت سعودى ايضا مهد رسول الله وارض الحرم 
اى جزء هو الذى دفعك لتتنصر اى اصحاح اى ايه اى 
وعلى انجيل من اعلنت نصرانيتك هل تدلنى لاعلم ما جعلك تتنصر 

____________________
وقد اعلنت رأى فى ان سيدنا محمد لا يحتاج لدلليل من الكتاب المقدس 
ولكنى ارى فقط ان هذا المقال لو لم يحذف لسوف يشتت النصارى 
ورجاء لا تحذفون الرد حتى يتسنى للاخ peace_86 ان يقرأة 
ولم  اقوم بالتشتيت فقط اريد رد peace_86 
هل انت تنصرت فعلا شكرا لكم


----------



## peace_86 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

تفضل عزيزي قصتي بالتفصيل الممل.. وقل رأيك:
http://www.alkanesa.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18814


----------



## جهاد الباطل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

شكرا صديقى على حسن المتابعة


----------



## peace_86 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

العفو حبيبي..
أنا ماشي الآن للسحور... ههههههههه


----------



## جهاد الباطل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

كنت اود ان اصدقك ولكن لو تناولت كلامك بالنقد ما كفانى صفحات 
شكرا


----------



## Basilius (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مناظرة مع مجموعة من القساوسة والازهر*

*اي كلمة ستكتب خارج الموضوع ستحذف من الان *​


----------

